# What are you rocking on your wrist today?!



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

TGIF and Big Block Friday Bam!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

Vintage wakmann. Pretty much an early breitling before they became more well known.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Check the daily "What Are You Wearing" thread for more!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/*-wruw-friday-may-22nd-*-5187405.html


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Sterling.GmbH (Mar 27, 2018)

Weekend vibes coming... and this 233 is for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Vertex m100b










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## SweetPaul (Dec 1, 2019)

Love this watch. Reminds me of me and my wife's adventures at Disney. We are those crazy Disney Fanatics ?.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

After 5 months I still haven't figured out how to "rock" a watch.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## CastleBravo99 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

What does "rocking" on your wrist mean? Is this hipster doofus speak for "wearing"?


----------



## Eyeski (Apr 28, 2020)

asfalloth said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





asfalloth said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


. Love that green dial


----------



## Eyeski (Apr 28, 2020)

CSG said:


> What does "rocking" on your wrist mean? Is this hipster doofus speak for "wearing"?


Yes


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Ah, thank you. Interesting expression for "wearing".
Well, 23 Skidoo, I'm a dot...


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## 6R35 (Jun 26, 2020)

CSG said:


> What does "rocking" on your wrist mean? Is this hipster doofus speak for "wearing"?


How old are you?


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

CSG said:


> What does "rocking" on your wrist mean? Is this hipster doofus speak for "wearing"?


Yes. File it with these:

Daily driver
Speedy
Rolie
Pepsi
Root beer
Batman
Hulk
Shogun
Turtle
Samurai
"Piece" (or "timepiece")
_or virtually anything else from superhero movies or soda pop/power drinks_


----------



## Solarisminor (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 15534101


That is spectacular


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

CSG said:


> What does "rocking" on your wrist mean? Is this hipster doofus speak for "wearing"?


I've been looking for the answer since this thread began 6 months ago,but I think you're correct with the hipster doofus idea.


----------



## tomazpd (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Newest member of the herd.......


----------



## tomazpd (Sep 14, 2020)

View attachment 15603795


----------



## Dmartini (Dec 10, 2018)

Speedy on a croc.


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Steinhart GMT on a Barton nato strap.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Tudor Pelagos


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

My new favorite. Only watch I'm wearing since it arrived


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

dustytriumph said:


> My new favorite. Only watch I'm wearing since it arrived
> View attachment 15671603


Great looking watch.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great looking watch.


Thank you. I'm loving it more than I imagined. Hemmed and hawed quite a bit before pulling the trigger.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can’t beat a bronze on a good leather strap.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Totally agree. This is my second bronze. I was still in the honeymoon phase with the other when these were released. 
I initially was turned off by the dial design (I really wanted a Cali dial...or so I thought) till I saw how faithful this was to the original vintage from '63. It grew on me very quickly. Additionally I was unsure about the teal dial color, the narrow lug width and the box crystal on such a small dial but in person the watch totally blows me away. Great time keeper too. ~+1/day. Got lucky no doubt.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Rodastar Reference 2191 with the Landeron Cal.248 movement. Must be blue watch Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

New purchase, sized and raring to go 👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

New (to me) -- the surprisingly awesome Kemmner Tonneau


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Zenith El Primero Chronomaster day bam! Really love the direction of the brand as of late


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of these -


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mrjlawl3r (Mar 4, 2018)

Bought one last year, recently traded to a friend. Worst. Decision. Ever. Just bought this on. Reunited and it feels so good...."









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

Super Bowl Sunday requires us to bring out the big guns.

Cincy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

My beater while working on the cars, yard or other chores around the house.


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

Tudor black and gold such a classic look. Love it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_*OCEAN ONE BLACK #Steinhart #BOND







*_


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It's been a while, so got this one out...


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sugman said:


> It's been a while, so got this one out...
> View attachment 15702843


Looks good !
What's this strap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

I have their "Coke" version and I love it!
My first Steinhart is a Nav B Flieger with no date.
The legibility and lume are stunning!





































sticky said:


> View attachment 15702922


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

tbensous said:


> Looks good !
> What's this strap ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Maratac Elite I found on Amazon.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Steinhart GMT "Coke".
Barton NATO jet strap.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Orient Star #Classic #RetroModernism #Horween























*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Stowa Flieger
Cocoa scented rubber strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

For one who's forever trumpeting how good the Bambino is I figured it was about time to show you one of mine.


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Something run of the mill.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## 1Rob (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*DEEP BLUE #Orange #BEATER 







*


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My only 70 proof, I dug it out today for a thread on another forum.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

KING


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OrientStar #Twist-O-Flex







*


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Positively sub-tropical here in South East England - 15C or 59F - so put the Worldy on for a walk with the dogs:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 1Rob (Dec 31, 2020)

Sinn 103 in Green.


----------



## sgiesswein (Oct 14, 2020)

my everyday bae 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*MARANEZ #Retro-Modernism 















*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out how to "rock" something.
Is it like being stoned?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*DEEP BLUE #Orange #BonettoCinturini 







*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #kamasu #strapcode







*


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## aeroman5 (Jan 11, 2019)

The threat of rain meant I went with a diver today. My Christopher Ward C65 Trident.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Arrived today, so first day on my wrist. And with a 47mm it's the largest of my watches.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*STEINHART #OceanBLACK







*


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Missed wearing this one.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ARMIDA A2







*


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Ball Deepquest Gen II.


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ball Trainmaster Standard Time









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## blakhra (Oct 15, 2019)

Rocking the marathon before mini-humans bath time









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #kamasu #Strapcode







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Out for a walk while my car is being serviced.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Alsta Superautomatic Reissue









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

Datejust


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the red hands!



ipoppa33 said:


> View attachment 15759795


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

HAGW all

20210311_122246 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Since I am in the "office" today.


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

asfalloth said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thankfully it is larger than I will wear for a non diver. Otherwise I would be on the search to part with some cash. That is a fantastic looking watch.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

My resurrected SKX009 (now w/ NH36 ..hacking / handwinding) ... blah blah blah.. I broke this watch 2 or 3 yrs ago (don't remember) I bought another 009 and put this one away... finally the curiousness as to if I could swap the movement / swap day wheel and cut stem to fit ...etc got the better of me.. and so I did these tasks yesterday.. today I have this 009 running again with a NH36


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mike 777 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*G-SHOCK Limited Edition NEW ERA #MLB















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Giving my Rainer Nienaber some much needed wrist time.


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Baume & Mercier Hampton on brown alligator strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ARMIDA A7







*


----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

Nope. Never set the dates. At 50+ years old, why bother!


----------



## kingfunkel (Dec 24, 2014)

Picked this 1 up in Sicily, maybe 5 years ago. Love a holiday watch


----------



## hitekexec (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

13 year old Planet Ocean on a rubber strap 
Still enjoying it.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#ORIS *
_

















_


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Damasko DB5


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This is coming to work today.


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Steinhart Nav B Flieger
Barton quick release rubber strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## PaddyChicago (Mar 8, 2019)

This bad boy, an Alpina 130H Pilot Chronograph, has gained exactly 1 second over the past several days.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Mercedes Benz Classic Mille Miglia Racing







*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## NotPennysBoat (Aug 10, 2020)

Jetrider said:


> View attachment 15802629


Love a speedy on a nato!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)

This!! Happy Saturday, y'all!!!!!


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Accurist Pepsi diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RotorNoise (Jan 22, 2020)

The scratch magnet gets wrist time today


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

RotorNoise said:


> The scratch magnet gets wrist time today
> 
> View attachment 15806346


Sweet! May I ask the reference?


----------



## RotorNoise (Jan 22, 2020)

AAMC said:


> Sweet! May I ask the reference?


Sure. Its the 33mm model 67650ST.OO.1261ST.01. I was going to go for the newer 34mm handwinders but I didnt like the dial options. The automatic and jumbo wore way too big for me as well.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

RotorNoise said:


> Sure. Its the 33mm model 67650ST.OO.1261ST.01. I was going to go for the newer 34mm handwinders but I didnt like the dial options. The automatic and jumbo wore way too big for me as well.


Looks very nice on your wrist... can't tell it's "only" 33mm


----------



## RotorNoise (Jan 22, 2020)

AAMC said:


> Looks very nice on your wrist... can't tell it's "only" 33mm


It wears bigger for sure. The bezel size definitely helps haha


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## NotPennysBoat (Aug 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not as rare as yesterday's watch, but a non-blue/purple Divido is quite rare. And as you can tell, very reflective. The bracelet's holding up quite well after 2.5 years. Not the best pictures I know, but cell phone cameras. What can you say?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

Date-ona today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Postman showed up an hour after my last post - just back from service: new strap, new crystal = new watch!


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

New delivery. Needs some patina but I love it so far.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)

immortal five


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Rolling with the old school and rare as hens teeth Oris diver 

Peace and stay safe folks!

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

My New Swiss Watch Co. Diver II.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## spurs90 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Sgt_gatr (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## spurs90 (May 19, 2020)

websturr said:


> View attachment 15807639


Man almost pulled the trigger on one of these and now seeing this I'm regretting it. Amazing watch!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Boring watch (doesn't even have a date!) from a brand with very short history and a fake name made by a non-profit.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15815701


That's a beauty ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Pulsar chronograph PVD


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

Purchased in 2005 and still looking good.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

The Bomber on ultra rare UTC specific 353A faceted link segment Pilot bracelet with UTC module. Added "wrist presence" courtesy of custom red stitched black leather Bund pad. Absolute one of a kind kitting for my all time favorite aviator chronograph...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I could have saved myself a lot of money and just stopped after buying this SKX. Oh well... I feel quite "meh" today having had the 2nd Covid Vaccine yesterday. my zero hassle (already set / wound) SKX009 with NH36 is the perfect watch for today..


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

I know my puny wrists make it look even bigger than it already is but I still enjoy looking at it every time I do a time check.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Star Classic #Orient #Horween







*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Crescent Watches (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15829387


Ummm... you want to tell us something, Clive?!?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tommywine0 said:


> Ummm... you want to tell us something, Clive?!?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it's a Homage, but I couldn't afford the real deal.

So £50 on the bay for a Didun it was.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> I know it's a Homage, but I couldn't afford the real deal.
> 
> So £50 on the bay for a Didun it was.


Awwwww!!! I'm such a moron! I didn't even blow up the pic to look at the maker! I assumed you got a new AP!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tommywine0 said:


> Awwwww!!! I'm such a moron! I didn't even blow up the pic to look at the maker! I assumed you got a new AP!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish, the blue dial is the one I would get but the used prices are crazy high, and I can't justify it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Already blew my watch budget on this.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

Love my omega day date


----------



## Pats14 (Jun 16, 2006)

The daily driver today...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

New nato strap for the Planet Ocean.


----------



## Aspartame (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I set this thing the evening of the 18th...decided I'd either wear until the time deviated by 2 seconds or until the end of the week. It's now Wednesday, the 21st...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SBGA231


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Still isn't out of that 2 second range from being set Sunday evening, so another day on the wrist...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Happy Saturday, WUS.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Ron and I running some errands.


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Sizzla said:


> View attachment 15845315


Why is my latest wrist shot rated sensitive?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sizzla said:


> Why is my latest wrist shot rated sensitive?
> 
> View attachment 15845499


Cos you have your knee out!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Tommywine0 said:


> Ummm... you want to tell us something, Clive?!?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's not his wrist?


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> Cos you have your knee out!!





bigclive2011 said:


> Cos you have your knee out!!


Talk about old school?
LoL!

14th century rules still applicable.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Just back from bead blasting by MCWW

Happy, happy , happy!


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15852036


Incredible!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

My new C1 😍


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Piaget Polo s










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chap (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Crescent Watches (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## evilizlan (Mar 29, 2020)

Shearwater Perdix AI. Happy Saturday!









Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15858029


Well that's awfully similar! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## singkarak105 (Apr 29, 2021)

tough


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean GMT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethharpster (Jan 31, 2019)

Blacked out, semi beat up Luminox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Baka1969 said:


> View attachment 15864407


No comment


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> No comment


Grow a pair!








😆


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Baka1969 said:


> Grow a pair!
> View attachment 15866884
> 
> 😆


Y'know, if I could, I would................


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> Y'know, if I could, I would................


That's why you were born with two kidneys. One for selling.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChangingFaces (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## singkarak105 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Time for cocktails and shrimp on the island...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Elgin Legionnaire 302 (c. 1928)


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

903


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

41Mets said:


> Out for a walk while my car is being serviced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty! That Breitling and your GO both have dials that are incredible!


----------



## Dmartini (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Longines Legend Diver on a shell nato&#8230;



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Since I was up all night and early this morning before work arranging the purchase of a relatively unique watch, I forgot to wind up and set up today's watch, so today is a rare time when I've technically worn the same thing 3 days in a row.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGX341


----------



## Jose Romo (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## OhMyStrap (Feb 15, 2021)

Rocking my NOMOS Orion on a suede leather strap


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Seamaster 2236.50 post-lunch for timing purposes.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

*bonus dog nose


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## 1492945 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

Wearing my trusty old 16600 Sea Dweller. Unloved by most of the new Rolex fanboys but I certainly wouldn't part with it.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

One for the evening #alpinist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

ChuckSchilling said:


> Wearing my trusty old 16600 Sea Dweller. Unloved by most of the new Rolex fanboys but I certainly wouldn't part with it.


Photos are compulsory on WRUW threads.

PS I love old Rolex's.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Photos are compulsory on WRUW threads.
> 
> PS I love old Rolex's.


Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

ChuckSchilling said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> View attachment 15902187


No hate for that baby anywhere on here Chuck 👍


----------



## nineboy7 (Oct 9, 2018)

Seiko Skx 007 on jubilee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> No hate for that baby anywhere on here Chuck 👍


Well, I didn't say hated, but it's not the latest and greatest and unobtainable Sea Dweller, so lots of folks tend not to care too much about the 5 digit and earlier calibers.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

ChuckSchilling said:


> Well, I didn't say hated, but it's not the latest and greatest and unobtainable Sea Dweller, so lots of folks tend not to care too much about the 5 digit and earlier calibers.












Some of us like them better.


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15902414
> 
> 
> Some of us like them better.


Nice. I love them all, but my wallet doesn't. I'm just not able to play ball at the exalted prices the new pieces are reaching.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

ChuckSchilling said:


> Nice. I love them all, but my wallet doesn't. I'm just not able to play ball at the exalted prices the new pieces are reaching.


Who Is? All mine have been at MRSP, or used when they were sensible money.


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Something a smidge less common than the usual Rolex and Omega above.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15902566


What a happy thing you are reading about . . . who got exposed and had their bone marrow irradiated?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

My 30th anniversary present from my then girlfriend and now wife.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Home









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

Rocked my CWC today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

As you can see my cat Harvey 🐈
Is all "good on ya mate"...he is loving the NY0100... yes the cat is well stoked.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A very non-wintery watch for a wintery day.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## ls10 (Jun 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

Stowa Verus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

september 1983


----------



## danko (Sep 14, 2020)

Turtle Padi on a leather nato😁


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not as shiny as I was led to believe . . .


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A Finnish watch on a very Finnish strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A very thick Citizen. Relatively. I mean, atoms are so much thinner. 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

Just shot this today. Seiko Presage LE with green enamel dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

e0nblue said:


> Just shot this today. Seiko Presage LE with green enamel dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks even better with the bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)

This today 😉


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just arrived.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## SydR (Jan 1, 2020)

Royal Oak Offshore Safari


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Working









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi.
Eberhard Tazio Nuvolari










Richard


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Richard Chronograph










Richard


----------



## Wolfephoto (Nov 1, 2018)

Seiko SNk "Explorer"


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Natch, my brand new Ray II, posed up on one of the cheap NATOs I got against the shirt I'm wearing tomorrow to go hit the car lots with my Pa.


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)

CSG said:


> What does "rocking" on your wrist mean? Is this hipster doofus speak for "wearing"?


Gee, sounds like it's ruined your whole day.......


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Sinn 103 St Sa E. one of 300










Richard


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

LIV Saturn&#8230;.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seiko Fuyugeshiki 🌨


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Sinn 203 Ti Ar specially made with SRS(Flyback)










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Enicar Sherpa Jet 33










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

It's Tourbillon Tuesday&#8230;.


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Excelsior Park, EP 40-68 movement










Richard


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of Kohinoor theme with this lovely blue Kohinoor on an exotic leather strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Excelsior Park Monte Carlo,black dial


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 4 of Kohinoor theme with this bright orange Kohinoor.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Enjoying a little bit of orange on my first day of retirement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Follow the leader!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5 of Kohinoor theme with this "red" HMT Kohinoor.










Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Excelsior Park Monte Carlo, white dial










Richard


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

We got a new puppy two weeks ago. Shes too.. excited, scratching and nibbling, to wear anything else.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gray-beard (Jan 30, 2015)

Made up from parts from eBay


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Excelsior Park Multichron Pilot










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fishydoodles123 (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

Elastic bandage ...

Fell on my wrist yesterday.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #saturday #seiko 🟢


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm still rocking the Black Bay, and today it was on a little walk with me. 




































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)

1803


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OMEGA #AT


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vilhelm Talos&#8230;.


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Vintage Sinn 103 Valjoux 726










Richard


----------



## evilizlan (Mar 29, 2020)

TCM Orienteering PVD - that World War Z watch









Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Bonus Day 7 of 6 of Kohinoor theme with this HMT Kohinoor salmon/pink mod. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy 4th July to all my watch buddies stateside.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

A little Zenton time this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ChangingFaces (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Herb1953 (Apr 3, 2020)

To celebrate the 4th, I am wearing my Hamilton Khaki with a red white and blue nato.


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Bulova Marine Star, Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Bulova Marine Star Valjoux 7731










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Vintage Sinn EP 40-68










Richard


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster on a stained cork strap.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Doppiotempo&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Day

dark chocolate, black watches and dark coffee ...
... I hope there is no black Wednesday today


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## evilizlan (Mar 29, 2020)

Abc









Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Vintage Sinn Decimal










Richard


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #seiko #diver 🤎


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Tutima Military










Richard


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm liking the new casual fridays we have at work....


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

This thing is a helluva watch...I need to wear it more.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueParf (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Railmaster


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Vintage Junghans Bundeswehr










Richard


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

During, then after work, respectively:


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#weekend #wotd #titan 🛩


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceVW (May 13, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OysterPerpetual


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

This and for a long time to come!


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

2264.50


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## rejcpa (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Ultra rare Pulsar YM62-X156... not on original strap/bracelet but the watch itself after my tender mercies and polish is like brand new and not many watches out there with a crown the same size as a AG12 battery cell 










I am also thinking this and its VX42 counterpart are possibly the only Pulsar's with dedicated date lens like this...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Zenith A.Cairelli










Richard


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DRuss (May 6, 2019)

Another submariner no date for the road, back on air!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

GMT master 2


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Sinn 903 Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Benyar









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #seiko #tuna - Yellow Butterfly ?


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 with 12mm domed sapphire crystal&#8230;.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.I. (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #sunnyday #citizen #ecodrive 🔵


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAWTOOTH


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant vintage Edox slim look for a laid-back Sunday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur's Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Plastic for a hot and sweaty UK day.

I know&#8230;&#8230;it won't last, rain again soon.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Bulova Marine Star Flyback Valjoux 725










Richard


----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

My Hamilton Intramatic&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15997816


Whoa! The patina on that one is coming along nicely


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

ChristiaanDN said:


> Whoa! The patina on that one is coming along nicely


Thanks&#8230;.she's all natural.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PD









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

The dreaded Invicta!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Getting a lot of wrist time these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Just rotated this one. Been off the wrist for a while.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Pontvs Acheron&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Breitling 765 CP










Richard


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Dan Henry









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Kaventsmann Boxfish&#8230;.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Sten









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #citizen #blue









#lumelovers


----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Going on my simulated aircraft bombing run this afternoon.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

A rarity that you will rarely ever see, the Seiko Ananta Brightz Phoenix SAGQ007 limited to 500 exempales, worldwide


----------



## JazzBell (Jul 15, 2021)

DCP_1542.JPG




__
JazzBell


__
Jul 25, 2021




00PAM61






Panerai


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Continuing on with this #citizen as my #wotd
#mondayblues


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh the history:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Afternoon










Evening


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

DSOTM









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

My RGM COE


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Alternating between these two.


----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

М.









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Returned home after some urgent travel to find this one waiting. It's a nice one to ease back and resume normal programming. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Golf watch last week and this week.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Tuna Tuesday! Day 2 of the proper Seiko Diver's week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PD









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Inception:


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Laco 55 x65 🤣


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day Hulk! Day 3 of proper Seiko Diver's. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Today Stenhard









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

and for something a little different from me...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049 and Bonetto Cinturini 284


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Thursday! This lovely sunburst anthracite turtle from Seiko for day 4 of proper Seiko Diver's.

My most frequently worn watch of last year, dethroned by the quartz Longines HC this year (only because of the size, 39mm).

The dial is brilliant, transitioning from light ash to dark grey in a moment, and the neutral monochromatic implementation means it can remain low key on the wrist and a big strap monster. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Medusa II&#8230;.

"Do not look directly into her eyes!", the myth warned. But dare you resist this bronze beauty?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm liking this thing more than I thought I would.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

meee toooo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Today Aristo Germany









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Radial dial 1500 date circa 1974









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatiride1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Weekender on rubber strap...

Matt D.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following last Sunday's cream dial military mod, this Sunday I have the black/dark grey dial mod. Last week's was off a Jawahar platform and this is off the Janata platform. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Punisher&#8230;. Double the pain.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## fpgt72 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Traveller's GMT SPB221 from the office in the morning sun


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Monta Noble


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Maurice Lacroix Aikon Chrono*

*


  




*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PAM125









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#RolexOP #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## check7 (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy Friday 13th! I'm wearing a second generation Orange Monster.
Cheers


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This sunburst white HMT Kohinoor for Day 5 of the Indian flag colours theme.

I have paired the watch with a flat and thin blue denim fabric strap in keeping with the theme.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd Happy Weekend 🟢 #seikosaturday


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

2254 and Coco, who wanders around the neighborhood and is considered good luck if he stops by your house to visit


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Photo for another thread so gotta spread it around...


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

OYNX MMXX


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy Independence Day, India! This sunburst green HMT Kohinoor for the final day of the Indian flag colours theme. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Dan Henry 1970









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

My Camping watch.

Enjoy the week ahead everyone.










Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PD









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melburne Carlton









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton khaki









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

This impulse buy is quickly turning into my favorite watch..


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Same watch as yesterday, but trying it on the bracelet for a while.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

DŽIUGAS GOURMET HARD CHEESE, AGED FOR 36 MONTHS


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Supreme Steampunk. Multilayered, multidimensional&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Visit Hawaii 😉


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

Day two of ownership. Thing is quite something on the wrist&#8230;


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Longines









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## horgo99 (Jun 11, 2018)

bronzgines says hello!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Back from a service today ...


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Marloe









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Today it's this one...


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

For me today


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Today, I am mostly wearing Invicta's


----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)

Marathon jumbo


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

red1108nyc said:


> TGIF and Big Block Friday Bam!


Linde Werdelin Oktopus II Double Date...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA #HD1200 #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Brightz SAGK007


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DH









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day with the old school Suunto.









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

Better on a bracelet.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This vintage HMT "Pilot" for day 6 of 5 of my aviation theme week.

Wristroll at 













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Cognate.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Seascoper Sunday! This magnificent Titoni Seascoper 600m chronometer for this wet Sunday.

It's a hefty but beautiful watch with an inky black dial that seems like staring into an abyss. Beautifully designed, with one of the most comfortable bracelets I have ever worn, it boasts an in-house movement and very nice details. I expect it to become one of my favourites!

Wrist roll at August 29, 2021: #titoni #seascoper #chronometer Seacoper Sunday #seascoper600 #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Yema france









Отправлено с моего SM-G998B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Speedy 125









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now I'm up and about my Tudor is out.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-G998B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## SydR (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

IL LOCMAN Automatico


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant and interesting HMT Vijay (Vijay means victory) for today.

Wristroll: August 31, 2021: #hmtvijay #vintagehmt #mechanicalwatch #hmtwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

PAM 931


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton Monte Carlo









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Victory Wednesday! This beautiful cross-hair dial silver dial HMT Vijay today.

Wrist roll: September 1, 2021: #HMT #hmtvijay #crosshairdial #mechanicalwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

Seiko Flighmaster


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

It's a stopwatch. It's a wristwatch. It's a showstopper!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A shot of strong dark coffee to keep me focussed through the latter half of the week towards the weekend with this HMT Vijay 'coffee' with cross-hair dial.

Wrist roll: September 2, 2021: #hmtwatch #hmtvijay #coffeedial #crosshairdial #vintagehmt #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melbourne









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flashback Friday! This lovely tropical green Seiko recraft for today.

Wrist roll: September 3, 2021: #flashbackfriday #funkyfriday #seikorecraft #seikoautomatic #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SydR (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Here's a favorite of mine...
Ebel 1911 Discovery


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

"Superior" Seiko Land Monster for Seiko Saturday.

Wrist roll: September 4, 2021: #seiko #seikolandmonster #seikosuperior #seikolimitededition #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## lonegunman (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko big data









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

New _Scurfa Diver One_, Titanium. Aftermarket two piece "NATO".


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing the Bangalore Watch Company Apogee in grey.

The lint on the dial in the pics are my fault. Apologies.

Short review and wrist roll: September 5, 2021: #bangalorewatch #apogeewatch #spacewatch #indiaspacewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

I will not try 
cca. 6:45


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

GW6900 that was delivered yesterday. I love the atomic clock feature.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AN









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko spb213 on EO























Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

Laco Aachen on black Laco strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

CW bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melbourne









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Santos..


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko SPB213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

red is nice ...


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko everyday









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## PikeLogan (Feb 27, 2021)

Today I am wearing a Benrus Type I Reissue.









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Medicine&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

INTERNATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DB pepsi









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko as usual









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

This week on my wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

CW bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Steven Tseng (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"TUNA"


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## JJClay (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko SPB213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

My bronzie.


----------



## Spartan4Life (Nov 15, 2017)

Sinn 856UTC


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Triton today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

First time wear to work!! Sunshine, baby.

☀ ☀ ☀


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

One of my most common and pedestrian run of the mill chronos.


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

jkpa said:


> First time wear to work!! Sunshine, baby.
> 
> ☀ ☀ ☀
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Deep Blue pepsi









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Just finished a 4-mile (~6.5 km) run...the watch is ticking better than I am.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Third day since buying it.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)

Microbrand Monday


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Yema LE Mario Andretti









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

1950 Zenith


----------



## PikeLogan (Feb 27, 2021)

1966 Omega Speedmaster Pro









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vee1rotate (Jun 17, 2019)

Grand Seiko SBGN011


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


----------



## Spartan4Life (Nov 15, 2017)

Tudor BB58


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Tudor Black Bay Bucherer blue&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Rainer Nienaber.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

SPB213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Amfibia









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Azimuth Spaceship Predator Lava Overland LE&#8230;.

A nice blend of Realism with Futurism. I feel it will become a collectible like Mr. Roboto, from the same watchmaker.


----------



## rising.sun (Mar 2, 2014)

Headed to an outdoor, casual wedding tonight, so am wearing the blue Alpinist as it's just the right vibe.


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AP









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Successful day off backyard mowing today with the Seiko SPB213
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hokusai.chan (Jul 24, 2019)

SinCity said:


> View attachment 16142341


Barakuda! I really like this stunning diving watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

27 SEP 2021


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Milus


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Login • Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## execservicega (Mar 7, 2021)

not a Grand, but its a Seiko Coutura


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Rough work watch... Decided to change things up and wear something other than the dw5600 g shock
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## maestindy1 (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

After a year on the wrist I’m liking this watch more than the day a bought it.


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Montegrappa









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> After a year on the wrist I’m liking this watch more than the day a bought it.


Love that dial 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)

DeVille Hour Vision...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steinhart Marine Officer….


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Kashbadash (Jul 12, 2015)

Recent purchase:


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Feeling toolish in the rising sun.
DS30.


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Everyday is Seiko day









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMe86 (Dec 14, 2020)

Still can't find a good reason to switch it up


----------



## saint-lnd (Jul 1, 2010)

This Seiko Padi solar will be on my wrist to work today.


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16152758


Superb combo!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


> Superb combo!


Thanks!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Love this strap. Soo comfortable









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one for Saturday morning…











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Basking in the sun...
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PikeLogan (Feb 27, 2021)

1974 Seiko 7005—7052









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

I think I need a new seconds sweep and a re-lume.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Phoenix….

Controversial and Unapologetic.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko...









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)

Microbrand Monday


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice choice, Scott (@TexasTee)! I'll somewhat second that motion.


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko day today...
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Speedy Broad Arrow on a dark blue nylon strap with white stitch…


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage for flieger Friday!

This is a beautiful watch with lots of details and, as is expected from Alpina, a large watch designed to be comfortable on small wrists. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Steinhard LE 007









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Matching the fall colors with my Oris...









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Parents weekend at Syracuse University. Vintage 16800 matte-dial Sub on the wrist.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PikeLogan (Feb 27, 2021)

1977 Seiko 6309-7049. This is one of my favorites!









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## PikeLogan (Feb 27, 2021)

Seiko SNJ025









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

POSEIDON


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Recharging both myself and the citizen as I get ready for my shift...









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Nitron Ranger LE….


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mobi (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Seiko SPB227


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EvoN8r1976 (Oct 12, 2021)

1950's Enicar Sports (36mm)


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

CW Monte Carlo










Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## roy.erlich36 (Feb 2, 2020)

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Keep coming back to this watch ...









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Strom Agonium Nethuns Bronze US Limited Edition unboxing photos….


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Zenith rainbow flyback









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#AquaTerra #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

In order worn


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Can't drink the crap but I will wear it.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Classic 16610










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AN









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hokusai.chan (Jul 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PikeLogan (Feb 27, 2021)

Timex x Todd Snyder Mod









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

SM bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

New to me circa 1965 GMT 1675. Non quickest Rolex are painful.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Visconti Roma 60s chrono, aka “Mocha”….


----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)

Might be dropping the SD off at RSC next month, so gotta get more wrist time.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AN









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Back on the wrist again today. Received it yesterday!


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Rocking the tried & true dw5600 because I need to time my breaks to the minute at work...









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

TS









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Back to a round of my appreciation for the HMT Janata platform today with the HMT "Bauhaus". 

The colour of the dial is showing up as bluish but that's a cast, the dial is actually light grey. The dots at the markers are lumed, but light. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Monday's gone........................


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Presage Cocktail time Manhattan this Tuesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Been on a tank kick lately









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This absolutely gorgeous HMT Kohinoor to kick off the Deepavali holidays. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Odyssey….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Easy, like Sunday morning SBGW275


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Damasko DA373


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Breitling Avenger GMT* for this afternoon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## SCLwatch (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Today the Tudor GMT. Pandarus the Siamese likes it as well. He is also asking for his breakfast...


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

My new Mumbai Special - a "refurbished" Henri Sandoz & Fils (FHF 96 movement). The strap cost more than the watch...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## robert1326 (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Carpe Omnia….


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nativepride80 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Recovering in bed before work to start the grind again... Dw5600









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

The latest Seiko 5. My dedicated Seiko 5 roll has only one space left. 🤔


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Medusa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

new watch, old strap


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Today this one...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#LosAngeles #Op







*


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## bondichook (Aug 15, 2019)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Rocking this baby to sleep since it's on such a comfortable strap... Seiko SPB213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

Soon after putting an OD NATO strap on this watch I had a "what was I thinking" moment. This is better, but still not right. Seems like I am low on 20 mm straps.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Picking up some crazy colors and reflections here.............


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## WatchMe86 (Dec 14, 2020)

Which model is that? Very cool.

Don't know why it didn't include my quote. I was asking "bigclive" which model g-shock he is wearing. I know nothing about them


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Poseidon….


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC44


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GS diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Tudor Black Bay Smiley*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Linde Werdelin Biformeter II*

*


  




*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Zurich 861806


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BuBBle


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Werdboya (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Just got this delivered today, don’t know when it’s coming of the wrist again 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Promaster 3 hundo


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Berg3.0 said:


> Just got this delivered today, don’t know when it’s coming of the wrist again
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Great watch 🥰

Welcome to the Paneristi.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great watch
> 
> Welcome to the Paneristi.


Thanks  


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Wearing this one today in anticipation of receiving my turquoise dial which is shipped


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Vancouver watch works for the am










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

New addition from microbrand Roue









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Had to give the SARB some wrist time this morning, I’d forgotten how the black dial changes colors in the sun:


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Wow-looks just like a Glycine! Would you post a little background on your watch, please?


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## PSo71 (Aug 21, 2017)

Military Monday for me!


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

Sarb035. Been wearing it 10 months straight since I first picked it up. I guess you could say I like it.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

wrong date ...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Perpetual calendars are nice the day after a short month. Even accounts for leap years!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Wrong date crew










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: MCMLXVI Annus Mirabilis

It’s actually very easy to read.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

Reverse Uno card. What should I wear today?


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Deep snow in the mountains of New Hampshire. Time to wax the skis!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

This charming new-to-me Epos.


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

demPho said:


> Wrong date crew



Take me to your leader.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Got to love a Sunburst dial on a sunny day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Royal_cake (Dec 3, 2021)

New member here, thought this was good as any to reply. Japan made SKX009 today. Have a good day!


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

parang said:


> Take me to your leader.
> 
> View attachment 16274756


I want a flighty so bad! Fingers crossed for Christmas!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Sacred Craft La Grande Mér Hua Hin…


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGW275


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Sinn 556 MOP...


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Reading to pass the time in an airport terminal.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT. This lovely Janata mod shows how a no-date HC might look, and I am loving it. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: A Leaning Tower!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Sun itself


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

My Seitona!


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Ginza


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## beyondhonesty (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

My newest acquisition... Sinn u50 T (fully tegimented). Let's see how long it lasts on the bracelet; I'm usually a parachute style strap guy but let's see (obviously in the honeymoon phase right now haha)
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

New arrival...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Waiting patiently at the airport…only crossing one time zone today (but it’s still so much fun!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Honeymoon period over, swapped bracelet to my go to lately parachute straps by EA MN strap ... Loving my new daily









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16302533


Love the grey dial... Very classy

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sloan441 (Jun 4, 2011)

OG Black Monster...just because.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

Just sitting by the


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

This one for the last few days…


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Echo Neutra


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Heuer Bund









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

SKX013. Picked this up a couple months ago to be my watch for my backpacking adventures but have found myself really enjoying just wearing it in general.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Helson Gauge (the watch, not the turtle )


----------



## shulac77 (Dec 20, 2021)

My sweet Seiko


----------



## inray (May 8, 2015)

My daily beater...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

The picture was taken yesterday, but still rockin' it this morning.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## walw (Nov 21, 2018)

Showing my favorite piece here, Rolex BLNR, but also trying to fulfill minimum post requirements to be able to DM sellers!
Long time forum user, bought a few excellent pieces from excellent sellers here, just looking to continue to do so (now that I have no more DM privileges) . Hope you all are having a blessed holidays.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Believe


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Ebel 1911 Chronographe*

*


  




*


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Corum Admiral…. sailing steampunk style.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

Grand Seiko SBGW275


----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16276677


----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

Sold mine for $7000 just before they were discontinued. Sick from it!


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Merry Xmas


----------



## Wildcat17 (Sep 21, 2021)

nick10 said:


>


Beautiful watch and I love how you did the background.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Broadarrow PRS-11


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Lab4Us (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## dsjwatch (Nov 14, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16326240


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch (Nov 14, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Pam looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch (Nov 14, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16313549


Like the brown color!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

dsjwatch said:


> Like the brown color!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

It is Panerais tribute to the very early radium dials, where the black dial was burnt brown by the radiation.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## JuNi (May 19, 2018)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch (Nov 14, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It is Panerais tribute to the very early radium dials, where the black dial was burnt brown by the radiation.


That is awesome, I will have to look in to that model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

dsjwatch said:


> That is awesome, I will have to look in to that model.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a 687.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## dsjwatch (Nov 14, 2021)

sickondivers said:


> View attachment 16329888


Rocking the SeaMaster and the Drums, you the MAN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmchong77 (Aug 21, 2012)

JuNi said:


> View attachment 16326697


Very nice strap on the Partitio!


----------



## JuNi (May 19, 2018)

cmchong77 said:


> Very nice strap on the Partitio!


Thank you. It is the green Stowa handstitched version. Very comfortable and aged by getting a darker color.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Don't hate me because I'm wealthy.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bluesrider.df (Dec 12, 2019)

Done working for 2021, just chilling in my man cave!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

I went to the dark side. Smart watch...


----------



## Facetime (Dec 29, 2021)

Ending 2021 with 1961.


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


I really like the look of this one.
Off to search for one...


----------



## dsjwatch (Nov 14, 2021)

Bluesrider.df said:


> Done working for 2021, just chilling in my man cave!
> 
> View attachment 16331387


Yes  Sir! 2021 is done. Time for 2022!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch (Nov 14, 2021)

dsjwatch said:


> Yes  Sir! 2021 is done. Time for 2022! I like the guitar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Sizzla said:


> I really like the look of this one.
> Off to search for one...


White dial is out of stock.
Ended up getting a black dial on order.
No one tell my wife.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Mhutch said:


>


Love this one!


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

" Get to the choppa ! "


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Bluesrider.df (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OrientSTAR #LosAngeles















*


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: The Shrine.


----------



## PikeLogan (Feb 27, 2021)

Orient Triton









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

Kuoe out of Japan. Love this micro-brand


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy New Years to all!


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Loving this tool watch... Banged it up couple of times but still looks mint









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Going vintage this evening with my 50+ year old Omega Sea Master 300. I really should Wear this more often!


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Blue datejust for the 1st of the year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

My only New Years resolution is to learn how to "rock" a watch.
I have the wearing figured out.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Intra-Matic #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

Watchfiend12 said:


> Happy New Years to all!


You're very lucky to get one of these! Hope you got MSRP and not grey market


----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16334205
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Very clean, simple. What year?


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

Grand Seiko Omiwatari - Grail Watch


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Sizzla said:


> White dial is out of stock.
> Ended up getting a black dial on order.
> No one tell my wife.


My black dial Scurfa arrived today.
Great looking watch.


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16340519


🥰🥰

Classic, love it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

dakotajames said:


> Very clean, simple. What year?


The watch itself is from 2012 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

DS30 on a B & R Birch Vintage Suede Watch Band


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Out snowshoeing at 10°









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

CountyComm Ti field watch 2021 issue
I freaking love this thing punches way above it's price point at 290.00 grade 5 Ti sapphire crystal, showcase back cover, screw down crown and 100M water rating


----------



## stonecastle (Dec 6, 2021)

red1108nyc said:


> TGIF and Big Block Friday Bam!


Love this one!


----------



## stonecastle (Dec 6, 2021)

Not all of us are working... some get to nap.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Finally found a great strap/clasp combo for my Chief. Strapsco 22/18 grey suede on a Hirsch deployant. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

41Mets said:


>


Hot piece enjoy 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

nagena said:


> GMT master 2
> View attachment 15993747


Love the look

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

nseries73 said:


> #wotd #seiko #tuna - Yellow Butterfly ?
> 
> View attachment 15995630


Love the yellow 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

carbon_dragon said:


> View attachment 15995894


Blue dial amazing 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16008029


Great strap , nice look

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

zevon said:


> Hi
> Bulova Marine Star Flyback Valjoux 725
> 
> View attachment 16011136
> ...


Red strap  

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

nagena said:


> PD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect Combination 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

soboy said:


> View attachment 16341679


Super Sleek

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Love the chocolate 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

dakotajames said:


> You're very lucky to get one of these! Hope you got MSRP and not grey market


Tiffany in the house 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16341338


Gentlemanly 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

dsjwatch said:


> Pam looking good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice look

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

Paxman said:


> Broadarrow PRS-11
> View attachment 16326470


Orange black combo rocks


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

dakotajames said:


> Grand Seiko SBGW275
> View attachment 16319008
> View attachment 16319008


Classy

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

walw said:


> Showing my favorite piece here, Rolex BLNR, but also trying to fulfill minimum post requirements to be able to DM sellers!
> Long time forum user, bought a few excellent pieces from excellent sellers here, just looking to continue to do so (now that I have no more DM privileges) . Hope you all are having a blessed holidays.
> 
> View attachment 16312552


 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

mtallman said:


> Echo Neutra
> View attachment 16306734


Nice wear

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


Nice , matches tats  

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## uallah (Jun 21, 2013)

MrTimepiece said:


> Hot piece enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Dial looks amazing!


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## uallah (Jun 21, 2013)

Breitling type of day.


----------



## PJTull (Dec 20, 2021)

red1108nyc said:


> TGIF and Big Block Friday Bam!


Classy piece for sure!


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

As of right now this.









For the rest of today and tomorrow this.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

MrTimepiece said:


> Hot piece enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks- wore it today!!


----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

MrTimepiece said:


> Classy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Woodstove fired up!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Nite Alpha


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## comfola79 (Jan 5, 2022)

Rocking my Sub…


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000 and snow


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Raketa Big Zero Proletariat


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

New brown strap and deployant clasp arrived today.
This is the strap and clasp that the watch should've came with, IMO.
The original strap is one of the two let downs for me with this watch (date complication being the other).


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KaaRoy (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

Playing with a new combo…


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Roma….Raw….Romantic.


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Breitling Navitimer 01


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16610LV Kermit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

This has been on a bit of a rotation-vacation with new watches entering the herd. Great to have this back on wrist. Just feels so right. Might be my favorite.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGJ235


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Bulova Lunar Pilot 96A225


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

Matthew__Thomas said:


> Breitling Navitimer 01


Classic...I need to pull mine out and start wearing it!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Out skiing today 









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Finally got my Scurfa sized.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Negative 4°F this morning with wind shill at - 30°F in the New Hampshire mountains!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JackAction (Jul 9, 2019)

Kakofonyx said:


> UBoat Roma….Raw….Romantic.


Damn I stumbled upon the wrong thread again. Wait… no I didn’t.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Prospex Sumo Ice Diver SPB179


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Piloting with Eco-drive today...










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Certina DS Powermatic 80 C038.407.18.037.00


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Another day with this one.


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Jamerson (Jan 6, 2018)

Desk diving









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

TT1 Engine Date


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Zürich 861806


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Just got this kickstarter watch.


----------



## Fig_ (12 mo ago)

Seiko turtle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Seapilot9186 (12 mo ago)

Casio CA53W


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Let's go with the Damasko for a while...


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## harleydude (Oct 6, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Love it, just bought a 48mm Bronze Combat Sub(2019 vintage)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bought it for the world map, LOL









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#MakoUSA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)

New to me Ball Trainmaster...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sterile AF Snowflake Sub out for a walk with Maisie on MLK Day observed


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vario Trench


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Modded SKX007J


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

reeb said:


> View attachment 16374032


Nice.


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

Zennnn state of mind...


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)

Omega 168


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Meistersinger eat your heart out! Who needs any hands?


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Pacific Diver today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

A couple from today's winter hike. I'll finally switch to another watch when my incoming finally gets here. I tend to wear my watches in big chunks of time rather than switching often anyway.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Gevril "Cape Cod" edition


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

A little color on a snowy day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

16610LV


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

Blue dial on a cold grey day…


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Meistersinger eat your heart out! Who needs any hands?
> 
> View attachment 16374626


Awesome watch Pokemon fan


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

First watch in space


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

deepsea03 said:


> Seamaster Sunday


Awesome photo.


----------



## staary5 (Nov 14, 2021)

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 15499277


Thats a nice looking watch. I love the dial. How do you like Grand Seiko? Would you recommend it?


----------



## staary5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Real Artman said:


>


Beautiful Watch? Which model is that?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

dustytriumph said:


> Awesome photo.


Thank you!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>


Great looking. This photo makes me think I should get one of these to keep my black sunray dial Super Sea Wolf company. ;-),


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC C1


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## mt4life (May 9, 2020)

Today I’m gonna party like it’s 1995


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

fish70 said:


> View attachment 16385500


Tom Waits, FZ6R and an Omega.....👍😎🆒


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

dustytriumph said:


> Tom Waits, FZ6R and an Omega.....👍😎🆒


I have never been cool before. Thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchdudelikeswatch (Dec 1, 2018)

Garmin Vivosmart 4 lol


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snowshoeing in single digits (F°) today!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

New to me Yachtmaster









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Waiting on incoming.............


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

Just picked this up yesterday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Incoming almost here.....last couple hours for this on wrist. As a send off here's one of the things I like most about this piece: the simultaneous blue AR against the bright gold hands.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Newest member of the herd just arrived and I'm stoked!


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

dakotajames said:


> You're very lucky to get one of these! Hope you got MSRP and not grey market


Hi Dakotajames- I did get as MSRP, very lucky. Got it the week before the Patek came out and the hype really came about. The color is much better in person. I would like to get several more of the colors and have it on my wish list with AD. Never had an OP and really like it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm rockin' this one, today.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Honeymoon only just beginning...... 
Still strapping the Serica 4512 but with one of the Erikas Originals I have rather than leather. Been over a year or more since I've worn these straps. I'd forgotten just how comfortable and awesome they are to wear. I think I might have to order another.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

SPB089


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

“She offered her honor 
He honored her offer
All night long
They laid in each other’s arms 
Offering and honoring.”


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16366647


Love this. Great watch 👍


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

dustytriumph said:


> View attachment 16374010
> View attachment 16374011


Very nice, may I ask what kind of strap this is?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

This since I’m diving into 3 foot snow banks to get out of my house today!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Not diving.....going for a hike. Haven't strapped this in a long while. About time.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima DI 300 for some off leash action with my girl


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Seiko SPB079J1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## aa_bcfc (Apr 6, 2021)

Yema Navygraf maxi dial. Excuse the rubbish photo.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, it's a leather/rubber hybrid strap, but Hirsch says it's good for water...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Zzyxx2002 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Girard Perregaux Laureato*

*


  




*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tag Tuesday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Paxman said:


> Tag Tuesday
> View attachment 16406744


🥰 I love those watches, I had three of the white dial Chrono, two of which were stolen…..shows how popular they are 😂


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGJ235


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Started out the day with a Ball Hydocarbon but after a visit by the courier I changed to this GS Spring.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ball Fireman sorry forgot to change the date 🤬


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

sticky said:


> Started out the day with a Ball Hydocarbon but after a visit by the courier I changed to this GS Spring.
> View attachment 16408945


Lucky day! congrats!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Pizzadontdie (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Just restored this one it's not the right band but it's the right one for me. One of only three watches that I have that have gained value.

Still love it after all these years 15 and counting.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Luminox Navy Seal* for today


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bernhardt Binnacle LE. Sorry to hear about the passing of Fred Amos.


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

On the wrist today is my dads "vintage" citizen Wingman watch. Does a quartz watch count at vintage at thirty years old?


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

I've been running the Black Iwate for the last week or so.......and maybe for the next week as well....lol. Hope everyone is staying safe and enjoying their time!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

The Golden Hour


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Ebel Discovery 1911*

*


  




*


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Up today is my first dive watch a Citizen hyper aqualand. Bought the watch used and non running. Spend more on the gasket and battery than the watch but all it needed was a fresh battery. Been humming along for the past fifteen plus years.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

RIP Fred!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## stonecastle (Dec 6, 2021)

red1108nyc said:


> TGIF and Big Block Friday Bam!


Great looking Tudor there!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

1970's aquadive from my dad


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

If Linde Werdelin and Richard Mille had a baby by surrogacy….


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Serica 4512


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Kakofonyx said:


> If Linde Werdelin and Richard Mille had a baby by surrogacy….


Love the dial face…


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Infringer said:


> Love the dial face…


Thanks


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Toozey (Feb 21, 2021)

jovani said:


> KING


Nice Meat!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

IMG_20220202_104230.jpg




__
Ottone


__
11 mo ago







Señorita & Guernica


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Still in the honeymoon faze!! Serica 4512


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Up today is LumiNox diver, showing some wear but still running and glowing. Tritium is so dam cool


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchinho (Apr 27, 2018)

Jusr picked this up









Sent from my SM-N986N using Tapatalk


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Feeling blue today


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#_BERNHARDT F71 WUS PROJECT WATCH 
#RIP Fred







_


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tutima Thursday


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Chase Durer on deck today aside from my livestrong with altimeter this is the most complications I have on a watch. Also the only analog with an alarm.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New watch day.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Massrog (Nov 13, 2017)

New to me and seeing if I like rubber vs steel....


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Gym time...this guy is helping me timing planks.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

was a fancy kind of night last night so broke this one out


----------



## JackAction (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Gonna be this every day for a while.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## cfree011 (Nov 20, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Gonna be this every day for a while.
> 
> View attachment 16435556


What watch is this? This looks very good.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

cfree011 said:


> What watch is this? This looks very good.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

it’s the Christopher Ward C60 Trident Abyss SH21. I just got it this week.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Brand Spanking New…. Seiko Yellowfin Baby Tuna.


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Citizen Blue Angles Skyhawk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

digging the applied markers on the Admiralty


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque and instead ended up in Athens, GA


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

NWD was my father in laws he's not a watch guy so when it stopped running he passed it on to me. New battery and one hell of a cleaning and here it is today. It's a Belair custom branded watch. I'll see how it runs for a week then do a full polish on it.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Wearing them for days at a time. Oris BC3 Advanced.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Steinhart Traveler GMT


















Cuz I’m Traveling:
“Like Caine in Kung Fu”


----------



## cfree011 (Nov 20, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> it’s the Christopher Ward C60 Trident Abyss SH21. I just got it this week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics! You got me thinking that I should pick one of these up!

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

cfree011 said:


> Thanks for the pics! You got me thinking that I should pick one of these up!
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


its unbelievable- wearing it again today


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

This again.


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

For today, my Vostok. New incoming less than a week old and giving it all the love.


----------



## Pizzadontdie (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

This in the honeymoon phase. Ordered 15 Feb, arrived 16 Feb, set and running. Was +1 at that time. This AM it is +2. I think I got a good one. It is my 4th U1.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Nike/Citizen Lane Armstrong watch


----------



## 1911dave (11 mo ago)

My meager Hamilton Khaki


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Therre’s big, bigger then this beauty.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## folar93 (11 mo ago)

My submariner all the way!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

It's Doxa time


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tactical Frog for a frigid walk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

It's around 8:20


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xander1610 (11 mo ago)

I am rocking this one but i don't now the product name or build year can someone help me out pls?


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## J.Prime (Oct 21, 2009)

Panerai 243


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Admiralty and Cracker Barrel Coffee - life is good


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur’s Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vulcain Presidents for President’s Day US


----------



## KingCorkie (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with my Vulcain Presidents


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## flareslove (Dec 23, 2009)

Dat lume!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Professional COSC for a morning walk with my Maisie


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

Snot, I'm out of tissues☹


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Still wearing my Breitling Colt Ocean A64050 this week. I think my shirt is apropos today...


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Rescue Timer today. Since I haven't been going to the office, it gets most of my wrist time.


----------



## 1911dave (11 mo ago)

Aqua Terra that just arrived yesterday!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

1911dave said:


> Aqua Terra that just arrived yesterday!
> View attachment 16460738


Love that blue seconds hand!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## folar93 (11 mo ago)

red1108nyc said:


> TGIF and Big Block Friday Bam!


Nice Watch!


----------



## 1911dave (11 mo ago)

Jonathan T said:


> Love that blue seconds hand!


Thanks man!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Doxa running +3 over 72 hours


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Running the lumnox and decided to try out the lowlight mode on the iPhone.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

This just in...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Certina #SuperPH500 #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

It's a field watch day just ordered a new strap badly needed for this one.


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## AL N (11 mo ago)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Candino Sportive Deep Reef 300


----------



## 1911dave (11 mo ago)

On vacation with the family


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

New strap day it's amazing how much of a change it can make.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Naisa62 said:


> My submariner


Pics or it didn’t happen.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (May 15, 2018)

Light blue hand indicates approaching high tide on the Oregon coast.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AL N (11 mo ago)

Omega seamaster 300m. Loving this piece 😎


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (May 15, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16474054


Neat buckle!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Solarisminor (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Let’s make watches, not wars.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Wristie




__
MaDTempo


__
Sep 2, 2019


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## PaulB73 (Jun 18, 2021)

My best watch


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AL N (11 mo ago)

Tudor Black Bay Heritage 41


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AL N (11 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## mwagnon (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

Friday…


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Longines Heritage Legend Diver….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

I got this only to see if the 124270 I had on order would fit my wrist. Turns out I love this watch so much that I cancelled my order with the AD. Saved me $7500


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A couple of the SPB053 from the Car Studio


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Bespoke Watch Projects Readymade Intaglio 38 Titanium “Neu Sector” brass dial w/carbon patina (on Rowi titanium Fixoflex band to match the Ickler case).


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

drunken-gmt-master said:


> Bespoke Watch Projects Readymade Intaglio 38 Titanium “Neu Sector” brass dial w/carbon patina (on Rowi titanium Fixoflex band to match the Ickler case).
> 
> View attachment 16493430


Very cool! Thanks for turning me on to this. I did not see this case on their website.


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Todays a Ti day, well as close to a Tie as I ever get lol.


----------



## MattG92 (10 mo ago)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

dustytriumph said:


> Very cool! Thanks for turning me on to this. I did not see this case on their website.


You're welcome. John says he's made fewer than 10 watches using that case.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## kapsta (Sep 25, 2021)

Seamaster type of day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

BATISCAFO QUADRO45 designed and made by Andrei Troff. A fresh, bold, and beautiful idea in a rather crowded field. The quality is astounding for the price. Beware of imitations, some of which are ironically being sold for higher prices than this original. Support the real McCoy- it’s the right thing to do.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Grand Omega (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Archimede Pilot Flieger*

*


  




*


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY!!

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Nodus Avalon II Black. Excellent watch.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Spartan4Life (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Variab1e (10 mo ago)

Xeric Trappist-1 Automatic NASA Edition Cosmic Nebula. Nice and green for St Patrick's Day.


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

Haven’t had an excuse to wear a dress watch recently, so thought I’d wear it anyway


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gondar on the wrist today. Pray we both make it back home together. If for any reason we’re parted under inebriated circumstances, may the luck of the shamrock bring us together again.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## pnojazz (12 mo ago)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Citizen Promaster. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Deutsch diver action from last night, I am wearing again this morning. 

Not many of these out there, but IMHO, a most excellent watch......


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bell & Ross Instrument De Marine….

Made of Bronze, Wood, and Titanium. Definitely gives you another kind of wood.


----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

a home made number by Elia watch co. (Google them)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## phats22 (10 mo ago)

First purchase








from WUS!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

phats22 said:


> First purchase
> View attachment 16510662
> 
> from WUS!


 Nice 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16510642


Great patina!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

SPB147


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGJ235


----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## MrChris2585 (10 mo ago)

Citizen Ecodrive Promaster


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Lagavulin 16 (10 mo ago)

Wearing my Pam 00631 with green assolutamente band today. Pup Begbie is winking in approval. (First post here, btw)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The 073









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Tortuga on this rainy day


----------



## mwagnon (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Newest member of the herd...Nivada Grenchen Super Antarctic. Just arrived.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

B.R.M. R6-46


----------



## Doutro73 (Dec 6, 2021)

AllenG said:


> View attachment 15512925


Nice ride!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)

Steinhart Marine Officer Bronze


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Nivada Grenchen Super Antarctic


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

Citizen digital analog 1980's sailing








"smart watch"


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

IWC Aquatimer Expedition Charles Darwin (aka Angry Birds Evolution Pig)

Once you see the Angry Birds reference, you can’t unsee it.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

GasGasBones UPKEEP.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cbh-nKSrfri/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## FatAgentRoy (Aug 20, 2021)

Kakofonyx said:


> IWC Aquatimer Expedition Charles Darwin (aka Angry Birds Evolution Pig)
> 
> Once you see the Angry Birds reference, you can’t unsee it.


Stunning. Got to love IWC as a brand sometimes!


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with my GMT Master II


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Dino Zei Nautilo….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## niaboc79 (Jul 4, 2021)

My Speedy 🙂


----------



## chill6x6 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

This beauty. In the right light really glows.


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Cherry 💣


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

What’s better than 1 porthole? 8 portholes!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

55mm Aristo B-Uhr homage with a Ronda R 150 automatic movement. Will be showcased at the Inhorgenta in Munich next month.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

StufflerMike said:


> 55mm Aristo B-Uhr homage with a Ronda R 150 automatic movement. Will be showcased at the Inhorgenta in Munich next month.
> 
> View attachment 16533326


I miss your posts in the daily thread, Mike !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This OP homage


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Pizzadontdie (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## expLr-2 (Jun 11, 2019)

asfalloth said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice clean lines.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This little oddity from the past:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Custom one off big crown sub built by Chris Pappas


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Graham Chronofighter….


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

its just a date.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Midday swap..........


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Taking the Bluesy out on an overcast day. Have a good one!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ultra rare Ventura v-tec Zeta. On the bracelet this thing's a beast at 200gm. My Seiko BFK comes in at 205gm.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Serica 4512


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Oris Hölstein Edition….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## HCB (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

Wearing my grandfathers seiko 5 from the 80's which is beat to **** from all those years working the fields. He was a real man.


----------



## Dusty78 (May 20, 2008)

Apple Watch


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Simpkijd (10 mo ago)

Breaking in this sailcloth strap today. Super comfortable and looks sharp.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

It's the weekend. Since I don't need to be on time, I'm settling with this simple two hander.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Folasfo448 said:


> Hemilton


Gonna need pics there watch bro 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

Halios Seaforth Gen 1 gilt dial on a Crown & Buckle chevron strap


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## NebraskaZ (Feb 8, 2020)

Spending my day setting up nursery items for the twins. A couple weeks away!


----------



## mrjnam (Aug 16, 2017)

Vintage Bolaro chronograph in pink gold.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

NebraskaZ said:


> View attachment 16556803
> 
> Spending my day setting up nursery items for the twins. A couple weeks away!


We have a 6 day old right now! (It’s our fourth, but still). Good luck!


----------



## NebraskaZ (Feb 8, 2020)

BeerNye said:


> We have a 6 day old right now! (It’s our fourth, but still). Good luck!


Thank you! These will be our first. I feel like I’m better off just not knowing how bad it’ll be. Sometimes zero expectations is best. Congratulations on your 4th!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16557005
> View attachment 16557007
> View attachment 16557008
> View attachment 16557010


Both the view and the watch decidedly don’t suck. 😍


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

NebraskaZ said:


> Thank you! These will be our first. I feel like I’m better off just not knowing how bad it’ll be. Sometimes zero expectations is best. Congratulations on your 4th!


The first 6 months will be a blur and you and your partner will be in survival mode. But you’ll find what works for you and you’ll be great.


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## NebraskaZ (Feb 8, 2020)

BeerNye said:


> The first 6 months will be a blur and you and your partner will be in survival mode. But you’ll find what works for you and you’ll be great.


Appreciate the confidence my man! The only thing remaining is my Rolex AD coming in for the watch before the birth 😂


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

NebraskaZ said:


> Appreciate the confidence my man! The only thing remaining is my Rolex AD coming in for the watch before the birth 😂


For twins they should throw in two!

(NARRATOR: They didn’t throw in two.)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bjlefebvre (10 mo ago)

Nothing like a watch close-up to remind you to wipe down the crystal after coming in out of the rain.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Last 2 pics before I swap watches..........


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bjlefebvre (10 mo ago)

H326050.


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Taken by a sh**ty photographer


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

My newest addition to the collection









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

francorx said:


> My newest addition to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What brand is that may I ask? It looks like a 43-44mm?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cptam (Oct 6, 2021)

Vintage Beaty - Omega Constellation


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Jonathan T said:


> Nice! What brand is that may I ask? It looks like a 43-44mm?


Ressence type 1 square. It's 41mm.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bulova Oceanographer Devil Diver


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR GMT / HARLEY DAVIDSON #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Steven86 (9 mo ago)

What does "rocking" on your wrist mean?


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4k gets yard detail today


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Love this forum, awesome pics and watches.

Today I’m wearing the Momentum Q.
Spec:

*316L stainless steel*
*10ATM water resistance*
*Swiss C3 Super-LumiNova*
*Sapphire crystal*
*Five layers of anti-reflective coating*
*Citizen Miyota cal. 9039 automatic*
*Custom-made crown* *with log*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Alpinist again. Today with a lighter colour strap, and matched with a man bangle.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Freedom Phil (9 mo ago)

red1108nyc said:


> TGIF and Big Block Friday Bam!


Beautiful piece


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Blvgari....


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Bvlgari...


----------



## kurt supe (9 mo ago)




----------



## kurt supe (9 mo ago)

kurt supe said:


> View attachment 16585091


UN Maxi Marine


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Glycine Combat Sub Bronze*

*


  




*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## RyanRolex81 (9 mo ago)

Rolex GMT-Master II 116710LN


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

fish70 said:


> View attachment 16591678


Awesome shot and watch!


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

A little vintage vulcain. Had it on at work for about a week now and can't seem to take it off!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ViktorStryder (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Serica 4512


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Serica 5303


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

SMPc on a khaki Barton canvas strap. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

OMEGA #Speedmaster #ReversePanda 🐼 #LosAngeles


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Good Morning


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lankert (9 mo ago)

Today wear old Vintage wakmann


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

red1108nyc said:


> TGIF and Big Block Friday Bam!


VERY nice!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Home Depot is my new Watch Recon


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

another day in a suit…


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Boldr Expedition


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Sunday arvo bbq with the Chelsea


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16603306
> View attachment 16603307
> View attachment 16603308
> View attachment 16603309
> ...


Where is that?


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

LP49 said:


> Where is that?


 The Ritz Carlton, Dana Point, California.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Mido Ocean Star GMT









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

SBGX261 Beyond April 30th


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on this glorious spring day.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #Speedmaster #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## phats22 (10 mo ago)

Newest pickup


----------



## bhvrdr (Jun 23, 2021)

Just got this one...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## neverlate1973 (Aug 21, 2020)

S &
S & B finally got the battery swapped on it .


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

1999 Swiss Sea Dweller


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Pick up your “Balls”..and load up your Cannons”


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bronze Masonic….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Bronze Masonic….


Wow……just wow 👏🏻


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

the very reliable ds3 fr 1977


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

CWard Trident-GMT (Old Gen)


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

TH Aquaracer and Pilsner


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MEG Ti ETA


----------



## solado658 (8 mo ago)

SweetPaul said:


> View attachment 15512844
> Love this watch. Reminds me of me and my wife's adventures at Disney. We are those crazy Disney Fanatics ?.


Looks great and gorgeous!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

G-Shock GPW-1000 GravityMaster


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

1861 Hesalite


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

My home built field watch. SW200-1, sapphire crystal and display back.


----------



## neverlate1973 (Aug 21, 2020)

Bought this at Microlux last week . 
Core Seven sins


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Casio GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchoveryouhq (Apr 27, 2021)

*Laco Himalaya*


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCorkie (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Kaventsmann


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## watchoveryouhq (Apr 27, 2021)

red1108nyc said:


> TGIF and Big Block Friday Bam!


Love it! A tudor you don't see often.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Paxman said:


> Yema
> View attachment 16623852
> 
> View attachment 16623853


Nice! Is that a bronze case on the superman?


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jonathan T said:


> Nice! Is that a bronze case on the superman?


Yes this is the Heritage Bronze LE


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Yema


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

I did not bother setting date after demagnetizing as I wasn't sure that was the problem. Fortunately that seems to have solved it. May leave it not set. My dateless watches spoil me and make me lazy.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Darth Tuna


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Can't say enough good things about this Atticus Icarus.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switched to my Fortis Spacematic for Flieger Friday


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

garydusa said:


>


sweet dial!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

A new guy:


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

These things.


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This Fortis is the right tool for chores


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

High res, lol. Did not notice that ding on the bezel at ~54 min before now.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Casio Oceanus OCW-S100


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Airing this out on a fine spring day, finally...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Eterna


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Incoming just arrived. Custom built by John at Bespoke Watch Projects.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GXW-56-1BJF


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)

Laco Leipzig


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

woodlands747 said:


> View attachment 16634814













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16635121


Excellent capture!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

dustytriumph said:


> Excellent capture!


Thanks….it has gone a nice mellow colour.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just my little 5:


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Watch for this week's rotation....


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks….it has gone a nice mellow colour.


yes it has and that photo showcases it well.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

dustytriumph said:


> yes it has and that photo showcases it well.












This one has my favourite patina of them all, hints of red coming through in the right light 👍🏻


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still with the Eterna gathering up my son after his second year at university.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## hautewrists (May 12, 2021)

Tag Heuer Carrera


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

As usual, trusty and very reliable shogun


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Inspired by early Bubblebacks.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Just arrived last evening. Even nicer looking in person. Very pleased with my new Marlin.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ctm1967 (9 mo ago)

My newest purchase.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Morning walk with the Eterna


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Adding some color to a gray day with this Doxa


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## BallBearings (8 mo ago)

DaveInTexas said:


> View attachment 16638796


Is that a Brolex?


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)

BallBearings said:


> Is that a Brolex?


Yes it is. Riyi002 5513 case.


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)

_







_


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

I have on one of the beaters on this week.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## mkt3000 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

A one-off custom nod to a vintage Bubbleback.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Baltic limited Edition 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MadKatt (8 mo ago)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Starting off with the Doxa


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Feeling blue today...


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

Since I'm working outside getting grimy & sweaty, I'm wearing my 40 dollar Casio.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Aquastar 😍😍😍😍

Feel free to check out and subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko SRPD25, Modern Monster


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

This red dial !!! 😍

Feel free to check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sloan441 (Jun 4, 2011)

At the moment:


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko Tuna SBBN045


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Starting off with this Mühle Glashütte


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this Oris


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Nazario Azzurro









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Back on wrist. Loving this new custom build.


----------



## lasttango (Sep 2, 2012)

Club Campus with a very comfortable single pass Mai Tai from ADPT.









LOL- see my reflection on the right bottom lug?


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

my tudor brown bay


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Starting off with this Oris


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

On a weekly rotation to try and make sure every piece gets some time.

This week....


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this Mido


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

No longer Tuesday, but still on the wrist.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

In rotation for the week...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Mido


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mojoatomic (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido morning


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MEugene (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Got the annual calendar out today...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this Eterna


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Can survive a 10ft drop (onto white pine), or an estimated force of 15,000g’s, with no deviation in accuracy. This is 3 times the current ISO standard.
I like this because I'm clumsy. (I once dropped a Damasko DA36 onto a carpeted wood floor from a height of 2 feet and the rotor became detached, not sure if timing was affected).


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Breitling today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stingray 47 Ti


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

shogun


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC49/K1


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

The best looking "modern" Seamaster IMHO. The 2230.50


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson for chores


----------



## Andoy (8 mo ago)

Fortis while waiting for the WRUW 30 May 2022...🤭


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Me too:


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

M


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rudestew (Jul 2, 2017)

This one it’s the worst watch for a collection because it just doesn’t play ball , always on the wrist. I was just keeping it wound up but now iv got to keep it on to cover my white bits so maybe when the summers over I’ll think about it ……that’s my excuse 🙃


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## seanggu (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson morning


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Certina


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadKatt (8 mo ago)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

This beauty


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fluted Friday?


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## timetexaschris (11 mo ago)

GO 70s this Friday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Latest addition to the collection:


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rootbeer afternoon


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rolex


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

1948 Gruen PanAmerican


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Sinn U1 Camo


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

TCM: “Mare” (47mm)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficineCB (Jul 30, 2010)

Cheers !


----------



## OfficineCB (Jul 30, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16678663


the bronze alloy has developed an exceptional patina on your 382 !! Love it


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Apparently it’s not just bills which come in the mail...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

switcharoo & um……yea, it’s a “hand cranker”


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

G-Shock Frogman Dive Watch


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA Speedmaster 🐼 







*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MWW 62MAS


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Evening switch to the Nazario Azzurro...









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My Daughter always says “Yassss”!!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mas MAS


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA Olympic Timekeeper #LosAngeles #HD1200







*


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Stowa Fleiger


----------



## KingCorkie (Mar 23, 2018)

Brand new to me BP flyback chrono.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Same watch different angles and light … such a cool dial


----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Heinrich. Moved on to an Eterna.


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

On loan from a friend and one of the most comfortable and well designed rubber straps I’ve worn


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Kstahlman (8 mo ago)

My New Omega SMP Sedna Gold










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pillzner0420 (May 26, 2020)

So, this showed up yesterday 🤔😃


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Bausele OceanMoon*

*


  




*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Great built and absolutely love wearing this at home.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Welc0 (7 mo ago)

Im witching between breitling avenger and omega seamaster white dial


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

1958 18kt Dennison cased Seamaster


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*_


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

This, mostly. Clearance item at Wally World. I kinda hate that I actually like it as much as I do.


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

A 1965







Buren Grand Prix Super Slender


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Just back from a few days in the Twin Cities for my daughter’s college orientation. This Eterna was a good companion.


----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes, I still use a phone with a cord.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

High noon on Fortis Friday


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

japanese rarity Seiko Ananta Brightz SAEK013


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Had wanted one of these for some time and it more than met my expectations.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Omega goodness.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

fish70 said:


> Omega goodness.
> 
> View attachment 16705608


 excellent choice


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)




----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA 🐼 #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fortis Spacematic for chores


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Test driving the Makina Gabriel I


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Today it is a cheap 60s Lapanouse pin lever pretend Chronograph. Well it is a chronograph, technically 🤣.







Amazing it still works...but somehow it does.


----------



## JJClay (Apr 25, 2021)

Parmigiani Tonda PF Chronograph 🍸


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

The only connection I can see with our chronographs is the "Swiss Made" on the bottom of the dials 🙄


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Ananta Brightz SAEK013


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Corum


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Pillzner0420 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

3861


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Corum and moved on to a Mido


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Tudor


----------



## johnmaguire760 (Nov 26, 2021)

cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

1st Watch on since the Positive “ViD” Test!








“I’m back BABY!”


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Meg!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Serica 4512


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Today it is a 1960 Smiths Empire. Made in GB. How is this still running and keeping good time? 🤣. A 5 jewel pin lever and 62 years old!


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Graham


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Makin' Copies.... with my wife....Morgan Fairchild. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This OP wannabe


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

A facsimile of a hero watch my Pa wore when I was younger. Guess it’s a good thing I got it when I did…AFAIK, this brand is DOA today.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk brass/bronze….


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 7548-700B, june 1978


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Ananta Brightz SAEK013


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Kakofonyx said:


> Steampunk brass/bronze….


This is amazing....


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Fantastic time
Piece


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 for me.

Thanks.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

garydusa said:


> The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


That strap is awesome!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Casio G-Shock GMWB5000GD-4


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Just finished cutting the grass. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ANONIMO


----------



## jpwatchme (Jan 10, 2021)

Seiko Dagaz Mod today


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Moved to a weekly rotation to make choices simpler and to give every watch it's due.

This last week's winner:


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Two favorites😁


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO MILITARE*


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Very nice!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Putting some patina on the bronze Glycine


----------



## Ralph Baynes (7 mo ago)

Some Chris Ward today, so I can match my shoes😁


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIS TT1 Small Seconds 1000meter (47mm)*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Another day putting patina on bronze


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## OfficineCB (Jul 30, 2010)

Mhutch said:


>


----------



## OfficineCB (Jul 30, 2010)

*Corrigia01 Bronze Black Sunburst PG100 Diver*


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

#NWA 🚨🚨🚨🚨 glad to welcome the very rare #Sarb007. 
Green is the new Black, Blue, Red… do you like it. 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Newly arrived Isotope HydriumX "Will Return".


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I love tourbillon movements.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Largest of the GRUPPO GAMMA’s
47mm Titanium Vanguard (MKIII)*


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Do you like red dials ? 😍

Feel to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## staplebox (Apr 1, 2012)

Sinn 104 Matte on Tropic


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

drunken-gmt-master said:


> Newly arrived Isotope HydriumX "Will Return".
> 
> View attachment 16729986


Absolutely terrific!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Salmon dial 🍣😍😍😍

Feel free to subscribe IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Buckley DJ 16030 from the early 80s









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just the usual suspect.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Mm no.










Right picture.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

Just finished assembling this one this past week. New crystal, new seals & gaskets. Thorough disassembly & cleaning. I bought it new in 1983. It has been sitting in a jewelry box for 25 years. Came out beautiful & keeps perfect time. Still looking for an original bracelet for it. It's a 7a28-7049 Sports 100. I'd love to find an original brand new bezel too.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*




































*…and a Squirrel !*








*Cheers! *


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

1975 Speedmaster Automatic "MK 4.5" 176.0012


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jpwatchme (Jan 10, 2021)

Beach watch for me today!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Dial” (On Di Stefano’ Strap) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

High noon with this Omega


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Mido chronograph


----------



## OfficineCB (Jul 30, 2010)

Corrigia01 Bronze Green Patina


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO G-Shock GMW-B5000D-1


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Early morning swap.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Going red, white and blue with the NTH Nazario Azzurro for the 4th.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Jubilee today. Happy 4th of July! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Gruen Precision Airflight (c.1969-70).


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Code41 Anomaly T4*

*


  




*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar II T110.420.44.051.00


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*another ZLATTY…
Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume (46mm)*



























*approved by Mothers-n-Grandmothers everywhere..*








*Cheers! *


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love this blue dial 😍

Join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)

My new Marlin MK2


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Six Pounder and moved on to a Captain


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown) (Hand-Cranker)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Tour de France day


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS Kiwi 🥝🐦


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

An MB&F M.A.D.1 Deadpool...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Another day with the Captain


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Back from the Art of the Watch spa: Lord Elgin w/superlative 780 movement, originally given to a U.S. Steel employee “For 40 years of loyal and faithful service” in February 1964 (on Bulang & Sons beads of rice). Given the pressure test, I’ll be keeping it away from water !


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean7 designated stunt watch


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

This green dial 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ain’t no Diver Today,….But, it’s kinda Big!
The CORUM BUBBLE (45mm)



























Cheers! *


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Cheap dive watch today. Good one though.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Newest arrival.......


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Diving for 45mm Bronze Sharks Today*_
*

























*
_*Cheers Big Ears! *_


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Fonderia Navale Condor….


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love this brown dial 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Hot, humid days call for lightweight watches, so this weekend, it's been the Bespoke Watch Projects Readymade Intaglio 38 Titanium “Neu Sector” brass dial w/carbon patina.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sunday stunt watch on a walk with Maisie


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to a Tissot to take in the Austrian Grand Prix


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
& quickly onto a Stingray…











































*


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

BB58


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Lake life at the Great Smokies.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Anthracite Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Dedcakes (10 mo ago)

Tudor ranger homage


----------



## Leon O (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Starting out the day with this Tissot and a walk with Maisie


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Wallywharton59 (Nov 17, 2018)

This is my watch of the day










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Speedy on Baseball Tuesday












































Cheers! *


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## CDN1127 (Oct 1, 2015)

Long time admirer but first time posting! Took this photo last month at the AD on this baby's "birthday". Have it on again today. Love it!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

At present


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

1965 Buren microrotor


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Breitling Windrider series Chronomat "Crosswind"...


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

The charm of a vintage Seiko 😍😍😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikoskyliner #seiko62208010 #seiko6220 #vintageseikowatch #silverdial #silverdialwatches #silverdialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikoskyliner #seiko62208010 #seiko6220 #vintageseikowatch #silverdial #silverdialwatches #silverdialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Leon O (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ain’t no “victa”…


























CHEERS SHIRLEY! *


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Maranez Rawai


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love this salmon dial 🍣 

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #microbrandwatches #microbrandwatch #bicompax #bicompaxchronograph #bicompax002 #limitededitionwatch #limitededitionwatches #salmondialwatches #salmondialwatch #balticwatches #balticwatchesbicompax002 #balticwatchesbicompax #balticwornandwound #salmondial #affordablewatch #affordablewatches #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt"







www.instagram.com


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Moon Face🌜


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love this aquastar 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #aquastar #dive #vintagediver #vintagediverwatch #cousteau #diverwatchporn #diverwatchvintage #diverwatchs #aquastar1701 #aquastargeneve63 #aquastar63 #cousteaudivers #cousteaudiverswatch #vintageaquastar #aquastardiver #montredeplongee #patinadial #lumeshot #lumewatch #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt"







www.instagram.com


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Trusty 50 year old 1603 today


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ol’School ARTEGO Today..


























Cheers!*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fun watches today. Frog and then Vario Trench


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fun watches today. Frog and then Vario Trench
View attachment 16760413
View attachment 16760414


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vostok-Europe Energia


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

What's for dessert?


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Constellation today


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KALMAR in a SUIT SATURDAY..

















CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Wearing this Fortis for some yard work. Is it a Flieger? Is it a field watch? A diver? Nope. It’s a beater. 😎


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Big old Vixa out for an almost four mile walk with my girl


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…geez, I’ve gotta work today
(but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)

















Cheers All!…….. *


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

1965 Buren Grand Prix Super Slender Microrotor today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Vixa and moved on to a Formex


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Out for a formal dinner so changed to this as I think it matches the dinnersuit better


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Strap change for variety from rally strap to ostrich, plus a Glycine on the other wrist..


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

This one went for a dip in the water together with me and the kids today. 


































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)

One that I love and don't see too often (even on the interwebs)....


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the TRAVELLER GMT 45mm

















JEERS! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Russian hand cranker


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*SUPERVISING? (not)…
…STANDING THERE (taking wrist pics)



























..and the Band Plays On*


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Helberg CH1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Newest member of the herd just received a custom pair of new shoes.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Can’t be wrong with a black dial😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





@aquaterralover on Instagram: "You can’t go wrong with black dial !!!😍. . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"







www.instagram.com


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

still enjoying this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZILLA RESPECT












































Peace! *


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

All of them. Ready for the mission!!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Picked up this Zodiac Grandhydra today for only…$101. Swiss-made, Ronda quartz, sapphire, 100m WR. Very very pleased with it so far!


----------



## Pepesdad (10 mo ago)

Just the ol' Cartier Francaise today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonnat Côte d'Ivoire 75%


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Grey Suit/Grey Watch…


























Cheers!  *


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Pepesdad (10 mo ago)

Cartier 21


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

A caramel dial 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CgVPCmUjGbB/


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

My kiddo made this yesterday at camp. we have the makings of another WIS on our hands


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Islander Northport


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

One of my dog walking watches today...


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue Suit..Blue Watch..Very Hot Saturday


























Jeers! *


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima again. No surprise. I wore this one for the better part of a Summer a few years ago.


----------



## Mhiggi02 (6 mo ago)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Left a small bubble in this one.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fully Aware


























Sunday Cheers!*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## DKS2375 (Jun 11, 2013)

X 2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

DKS2375 said:


> X 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tag


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


nice watch and peaceful setting


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here you go! Vance.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This 🐼 arrived today.. this makes my 10th LIV Watch … 😵 I like micro’s that do their own thing and not just make homages. Super customer service too


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today's new arrival...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The usual suspect (s)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jay2101 (7 mo ago)




----------



## KingCorkie (Mar 23, 2018)

Haven’t taken it off since I got the bracelet.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Sub










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

KingCorkie said:


> Haven’t taken it off since I got the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16786321


When bracelet is that? That's only been a personal knock from me is they usually ship on a strap. 

Zelos Mirage 8 Day









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCorkie (Mar 23, 2018)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> When bracelet is that? That's only been a personal knock from me is they usually ship on a strap.
> 
> Zelos Mirage 8 Day
> 
> ...


They seem to mostly sell it on the sailcloth strap which i bought it on and I like but doesn’t compare to the amazing and unique bracelet. It’s called the Blancpain x70 and is absurdly expensive when bought from Blancpain. I was lucky to find one used. Totally changes the watch in a great way for me.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

🚨NWA 🚨the very rare sarb025. I love this chocolate sunburst dial and these angular lugs😍😍😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "🚨NWA🚨 Very rare Sarb25. Do you like this chocolate sunburst dial and these angular lugs? 😍😍😍 . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #sarb025 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #seikosarb025 #brownwatch #brownwatches #browndial #browndialwatch #browndialwatches #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "🚨NWA🚨 Very rare Sarb25. Do you like this chocolate sunburst dial and these angular lugs? 😍😍😍 . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #sarb025 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #seikosarb025...




www.instagram.com


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Third wrist adornment today:


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

This bad boy! Vance.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

IMG_20220726_155251.jpg




__
Ottone


__
6 mo ago







OMS 🥕Carrot fun 🤡


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS 🥕carrot fun🤡


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Oris


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Ottone said:


> IMG_20220726_155251.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just have to say your Watch wants me to write: “ Eh what’s up doc”! Vance.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Bring some colors into a watch collection is always more fun 🤩

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan...




www.instagram.com


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Riding along in my automobile
My baby beside me at the wheel
I stole a kiss at the turn of a mile
My curiosity running wild
Cruisin' and playin' the radio
With no particular place to go


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Christopher Ward Acquitane Bronze COSC


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Morning walk with Maisie and this Fortis I put on last night to work in the yard


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Today Monaco


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Vintage Seiko and Coffee - Life is good, friends


----------



## macdane (Aug 4, 2011)

Not super proud of it, but my uncle returned from a trip abroad recently and gifted me a fake Speedmaster. I didn't really want it, but didn't want to chuck it, so I experimented on it. After a lot of patient tweaking, it keeps better time than any chronometer I've owned: +3 seconds over a 4 month period. I'm wearing it today because a friend wanted to check it out.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Every day feels a bit like Sinnday.


----------



## ageezy (Apr 15, 2020)

Picked it up this week and it’s been on ever since!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?” 
KAVENTSMANN’s BACK….BACK AGAIN!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..JEERS!  *


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switched to the Devil Diver for the work day


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

macdane said:


> Not super proud of it, but my uncle returned from a trip abroad recently and gifted me a fake Speedmaster. I didn't really want it, but didn't want to chuck it, so I experimented on it. After a lot of patient tweaking, it keeps better time than any chronometer I've owned: +3 seconds over a 4 month period. I'm wearing it today because a friend wanted to check it out.


No pics?


----------



## macdane (Aug 4, 2011)

Sizzla said:


> No pics?


Sure, guess I didn’t think of it earlier …


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## discochris (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Today it's a cheap Chinese Willard homage. I've kept this going now for 9 days and it has gained 2 seconds!
Remarkable value at 109 British pounds. Seiko NH35, ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Fresh from the post office!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Starting off with this Devil Diver


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Sarb 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CgmDtqWLSeC/


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Punisher hour hand…


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

BigEye and a cool Pilsner…


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Late morning walk with Maisie and this Yema


----------



## macdane (Aug 4, 2011)

Sizzla said:


> No pics?


Ha! I spoke too soon. After a decent year and a nearly perfect 3+ months, the fake Speedy is suddenly dead as a doornail.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..a STORM’s a COMING 


























 ….. “How Do WE Sleep, While Our BEDS Are BURNING..”
”The TIME has Come, To PAY the Rent, To PAY OUR SHARE!” .... *


----------



## Pepesdad (10 mo ago)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

macdane said:


> Ha! I spoke too soon. After a decent year and a nearly perfect 3+ months, the fake Speedy is suddenly dead as a doornail.


Wow!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Vintage Seamaster today


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

For today, it feel like a _Speedmaster_ day.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Needed a "spring" in my step today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

A day off with this Hamilton and Maisie after a weekend filled with great fun.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MWW


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

50 year old trusty DJ today


----------



## Pepesdad (10 mo ago)

Aquastar Regate 1975


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## abhinav.katoch (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Squale 1521 COSC direct from Squale Watches


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen for a late afternoon cut


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Bearded_Jarhead (5 mo ago)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

A nice vintage diver with its caramel dial 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Having a Ball this morning


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Addendum - A day at D.Dornblüth & Sohn


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Bespoke Watch Project custom build.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

So far Sunday has been rained out


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Ball and moved on to a wannabe


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Corrigia Prototipo A


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This for now.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Old '64


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Wannabe to start and then a Helson


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient 😍

feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Left the house with this today. Watch closest to me and grabbed it on the way out. Early start to the day.


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## garbidz (Jan 11, 2022)

This watch is very easy to read, except the seconds. They have chosen the wrong color for the tip. The antireflection treatment...I have seen better.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Keeping the eye on the Ball.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

My sons Arnie is having a rest while he is wearing some other watches. 
I’ve never tried one before, so he loaned it to me. 
Hahahahaha he may not get it back 😎


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My Sarb007 on jubilee 😍. Do you like this combo?

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

For this afternoon


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Poljot Tonneau Alarm


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garbidz (Jan 11, 2022)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16820050


Could you please try to expose and focus the photo to bring up more detail?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…a Creepy FLY Landed on Hand!


























Cheers!*


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## BoostMasterZero (Dec 2, 2021)

My mesh band showed a couple hours ago.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## CollectorJ (5 mo ago)

Omega Seamaster 1966 - my parents’ birth year watch


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> For this afternoon
> View attachment 16819190


I switched to this


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scurfa D1 auto. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Day


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## m1b4k4tied (6 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Dinner..



























Yea…I Know, It’s a Non-Diver..








& How do you Make a Speedmaster Chunky?
..Put it on a Bund,
Post it, & Run!*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr & Mrs Bear.


----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)

My Zero Hour Handmade


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Happy Friday afternoon everyone relaxing with my Seiko 6117-6419 GMT Navigator from 1976. Sun damaged inner bezel adds sum character.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Custom 
Eye mouth guy watch👀💋


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Another Doxa Day


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Zodiac Super SeaWolf Skin 53 with a new pair of shoes.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Had this on today - all day since I was out and about. Found some time to get a "quickie" WRUW shot before driving off.


----------



## JamyB777 (Feb 23, 2020)

My Speedy


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Latest acquisition, the Hanhart Preventor9.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina Sunday


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Birth year KS.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)

Back on bracelet.


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Seiko Sunday with my LX diver.


----------



## m1b4k4tied (6 mo ago)

My newest and already a favorite.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Switched to this for the arvo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Philippine Sunrise" Turtle on US Z199










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO’NDAY (Swiss)

















“Wish Me Luck”!*


----------



## tregan13 (Nov 2, 2019)

Fun Microbrand Monday...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Certina


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

my dad's 1966 Omega seamaster cosmic


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Longines Conquest, 18k on black alligator.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35 Gen 1 (Singapore) dial










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## tregan13 (Nov 2, 2019)

Tudor Tuesday


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mondaine


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Got his today, my Save the Ocean King Samurai - well prepared for the bad weather.


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## tregan13 (Nov 2, 2019)

Ollech & Wajs Wednesday


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Beardedmark84 (7 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tregan13 (Nov 2, 2019)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 16835670


@Ottone never heard of or seen a Poljot before. That is a cool piece! From Russia with Love 😆


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

deepsea03 said:


>


Great looking watch, but tell us more about that amazing looking sammy in the background! Wife make it for you? lol


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

03hemi said:


> Great looking watch, but tell us more about that amazing looking sammy in the background! Wife make it for you? lol


Thanks - and lunch from Momma Goldberg's


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*If My Boss Call’s,
….Tell Him, I’m Busy Working,
and, Can Not Be Disturbed!….


















Bob Loblaw:








(Arrested Development)
Ha!*


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Timeless HMS 001*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

tregan13 said:


> @Ottone never heard of or seen a Poljot before. That is a cool piece! From Russia with Love 😆
> 
> View attachment 16835781


Thank u, a Poljot Tonneau Alarm.😺👍


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient star 😍

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChWat9UsjsE/


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Back to my Air King today.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Dinner Time Switch Up…


























Don’t Ask..*


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

XIIVI Taranis MMXXII/XXIX (6 of 6 LE). The seconds are counted by the small central disc. A cool feature for those of us who like 2-hander watches but also want a continuous visual feedback.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Switched for this evening. New watch wears well.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

UNCLE037










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bezel-less Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I’ll Call You Back Later..


























..Ha!*


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## m1b4k4tied (6 mo ago)

New strap, new watch. Love both.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Some late afternoon yard work and this Helson beater


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
“NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”



































Yay it’s Friday!*


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16842015
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful Seastar ceebee! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Aquadive w/Isofrane…


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## m1b4k4tied (6 mo ago)

New strap. Just how I imagined it, which is rare.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

sal4 said:


> Beautiful Seastar ceebee!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Scott. Enjoy yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DKS2375 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bond Seamaster today!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Aquastar 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChhaBwRMIP1/


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with this funky Mido


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Nav B


----------



## Flewdder (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Monday meetings


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a good day 👍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChkUMQkLozY/


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Seiko SNR045


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Do yu like this emerald dial? 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "Do you like this green dial? 😉 . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #seikosarb007 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #sarb007 #greenwatch #greenwatches #greenwatchlovers #greendial #greendialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "Do you like this green dial? 😉 . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #seikosarb007 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #sarb007 #greenwatch #greenwatches #greenwatchlovers #greendial #greendialwatch...




www.instagram.com


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Longines Big Eye Avigation.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caravelle Sea Hunter and Gracie girl


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has called twice, & lectured me as well…)*


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Breitling AVI 765*

*


  




*


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Dick watch


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

It’s an Epos North Star day for me today. Celestial beauty paired with amazing lume to show off the stars and moon on the dial


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

1947 Longines 5774 Marine Nationale (French Navy).


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE: CRONO SORCI VERDI LE (#287)
(on MOTT STRAPS!)


























Cheers! *


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I really like this caramel dial 😍

Feel Free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #dive #vintagediver #vintagediverwatch #diverwatchporn #diverwatchvintage #diverwatchs #montredeplongee #patinadial #lumeshot #lumewatch #skindiver #skindiverwatch #skindiverlover #skindiverwatches #vintagedivers #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . #dive #vintagediver #vintagediverwatch #diverwatchporn #diverwatchvintage #diverwatchs #montredeplongee #patinadial #lumeshot #lumewatch #skindiver #skindiverwatch #skindiverlover #skindiverwatches #vintagedivers #watchshot #watchlovers...




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Had to get inside quickly as I wasn't sure this one could get wet


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE : MARE (Sea) (Italian)

















“Happy Happy Friday”!*


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Watching some F1 while it rains just after Maisie and I cut the lawn with my Omega


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE "SMOKEY" JOE PETRALI LE (47mm)


























Um,..yea*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## supersilent (Feb 1, 2021)

U1 again, packing for a seaside destination 👍 
Or better yet, a destination surrounded by the ocean 👍 👍


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

YM1


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ennebi Mictofo Bronzo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

My Rolex Submariner.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

The Helson gets new shoes.........


----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16726555













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO-n-GO!..


























Enjoy!*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

First full day with the Moonswatch


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Seiko LX SNR045


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black Bay for today.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Keeping it spacey with this Astronaut


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oh Yea,..I Have the “Guts”..
..and I’m Wearing a CORUM Today!


























…His Name is “Bitzer” (from Shaun the Sheep)
& Just Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love the indices of this Orient 😍, do yu like it ? 

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #Orient #OlympiaOrient #GrandPrix #OrientGrandPrix #OlympiaOrientGrandPrix #orient25jewels"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #Orient...




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

First day of spring in Australia, weather is warming up, lighter clothes.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Vintage Longines 5774 Marine Nationale (French Navy) on an A.F.0210. strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still spacey


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Bronze, lume and leather.....


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## CajunK (Sep 26, 2016)

Loving all of the contributions here, but the OP lost me at "rocking."


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## walt hamm (Nov 25, 2011)

1 hour north of l l bean in maine


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sweet928 (4 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“All I wanted was a Pepsi..
Just one Pepsi..
And she wouldn't give it to me..
..Just a Pepsi!”


























“I’m Not Crazy!” *


----------



## rpstrimple (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wow! Two Days in a Row..

















Happy Labor Day Weekend!*


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VegasCzar (4 mo ago)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA 🐼 #LosAngeles 🔥 







*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## walt hamm (Nov 25, 2011)

Finished bucking some oak and birch and now waiting for rain to roll in
When in Maine wear Maine


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“If I Had a Nickel, for Every Time I …”
…Well, I’d have More Than One Nickel



































I’m just “ JOKING ”…*


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

garydusa said:


> *“If I Had a Nickel, for Every Time I …”
> …Well, I’d have More Than One Nickel
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa....what a beast!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Poljot Alarm


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Laboring on Labor Day USA with this Fortis


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ajg1960 (Jan 5, 2015)

Nicest dial ever.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Moonswatch


----------



## VegasCzar (4 mo ago)




----------



## Native Voice (Mar 28, 2021)

Night shift
QM "Vietnam" Platoon watch


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜMTEC


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Starting the day with this because it's quartz and I couldn't be bothered to wind the automatics.  

A DW-5600 mod with the steel case.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More LÜMTEC


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Budget Watch Lover (Oct 28, 2020)

Absolutely stunning piece.
Watchdives X San Martin SN004 limited ediion.


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Into the Blue again, after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground..

















“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Kazimon Prototype 1000m


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More SPORK


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ajg1960 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchnutcase11 (Oct 24, 2019)

Trying to choose


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Ever See One of THESE??”..


























“MUNSONED” (v.) - 
to be up a creek without a paddle; 
to have the whole world in the palm of your hand and blow it.*


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Vero x Worn & Wound 36 Automatic LE on comfy Joseph Bonnie bonklip.


----------



## Native Voice (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## enzom09 (Mar 22, 2020)

GP Laureato Chrono









Sent from my SM-F721U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Pool party day!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*FiTs ME JuSt FINE…



































and Right Under the SHIRT-CUFFS..*


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Nav B


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing says "weekends" like cleaning gutters


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS carrot fun 🥕🤡


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaA (7 mo ago)

Old pic, but wearing the hell out of it nevertheless.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Soggy Sunday with this Mido


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## SouthTX (Jul 20, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> Nothing says "weekends" like cleaning gutters


@deepsea03, no ladder open gutter cleaning blower attachment. . Not to be used on wet gutters, trust me on that one. 









Amazon.com: Stihl 4241-007-1003 OEM Gutter Cleaning Attachment Kit : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy Stihl 4241-007-1003 OEM Gutter Cleaning Attachment Kit: Leaf Blower & Vacuum Parts & Accessories - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Nice, legible, watch!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

MAD777 said:


> Today's new arrival...
> 
> View attachment 16785010


That damn thing is artwork


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

UFO , one of 42🛸👽🛸


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Monday


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”


































*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Omega AT 😍

Feel free to join me on IG :








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## donb1183 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MEGALODON atomic number 22
































*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Oris


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Bomberg today:


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Aquastar 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: 
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Bronze (47mm)

















Cheers! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Montblanc


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*JENNY Caribbean 300

















Enjoy Today!*


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Best. Sinn. Lume. Ever.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Out for a walk with a Timewalker


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switched to a rare (for me) chrono for a little work


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*CHR. WARD Friday!

















Enjoy!*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The “BIG BOY!”..
ORIS TT1 small seconds (47mm)

















“..Happy-Happy ..Joy-Joy”!!*


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

These two for Sat


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orca for the last cut of Summer


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

At a conference, in a suit, so swapped the diver out for this…


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Back to the 1963 reverse panda for some reading on one of America’s truly great bands.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

horrij1 said:


> At a conference, in a suit, so swapped the diver out for this…
> View attachment 16906377


Will you please stop posting this……I have always wanted one 😍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kaboom25 (May 28, 2014)

My latest acquisition and my first really serious timepiece. Absolutely loving it.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Omega AT 😍 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BALL HYDROCARBON “HUNLEY”


























Enjoy your Sunday!*


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Aquastar 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

its a beater kind of day, wearing my Huf edition Gshock.


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Enjoying my birthday with this sterile af sub. Might have something cooking…


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*STEINHART
Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatik B-Muster


























“Fly ‘em, don’t Dive ‘em”..*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Ernst Benz Chronoscope in amazing black and yellow aviation inspired design today for me on olive leather strap


----------



## seoulwatchguy (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MATIC 60 ATMOS by SQUALE 


























..Now I want a “Red Beanie” too!
Cheers!*


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Suddenly Fall. 20 degrees cooler than yesterday.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRAHAM CHRONOFIGHTER


























Friday,..Friday is a Good Day!*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Christopher Ward Acquitane Bronze COSC


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Hurricane may be coming, may lose power, gotta be prepared:


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I am rockin’ the Wakmann:


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRPJ19


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Azimuth Spaceship Predator Lava Overland Bronze LE


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH x Watch Gecko Näcken today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai 425 SLC…tribute to the Siluro a Lenta Corsa two man submarine, or Pig as they were known.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUALAND Chrono on HORUS


















giving it some Charge time..

















but, who’s chopper is it?
It’s “Zed’s”…
Who’s “Zed”?…*


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

I had something cooking on my birthday. Well it’s done. New to me O&W.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Tudor BB 925 (Sterling Silver) with a replacement rubber strap that looks much better (to me) than the stock leather/nato options.


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)




----------



## setch (4 mo ago)

My daily driver....


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuation


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Again this one


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient Star ⭐ 

Feel free to join me on IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

One more day. This BOR bracelet is so comfy.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## m1b4k4tied (6 mo ago)

Got this as a gift from my bosses today for going the extra mile recently. They're watch guys so they knew which model I've been eyeing.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## ink3027 (Jun 15, 2017)

Grand Seiko SBGA415


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

My first big watch purchase. I hid the cost of this from my wife for a year. Guess who got caught. Yup, had to buy her more jewelry to make up for it LOL. Now it's a family heirloom.


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

The Ernst Benz Chronodiver on black shark this weekend for me


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Rainy day here, new mesh bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1968 6105-8000


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Weekend wear


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and it’s “Zilla” Time…

















…just a relaxing Sunday*


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“FREE WILLY”

















“International Man of Mystery “*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

M’Oris


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner, GS vibes ? 😍

Feel free to join me on IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Mvtt98 (3 mo ago)

I had this one on today, the indestructible Mako v3.


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fortis


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Toys r always Fun!


























It’s like a “Bachelor Party!”*


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kingmav77 (3 mo ago)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Cheap as chips Chinese bronze watch


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

So busy posting ultra late still with my B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"I hope you know that this will go down
on your permanent record”..



































“Oh yeah?..
Well don't get so distressed,
..Did I happen to mention that I'm impressed?”*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa for Friday and probably the weekend


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Lew & Huey …and “Sparky” the Dog!












































“You can Beat Me Down, but I’ll Keep Coming Back” (CV)*


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

🔦😎


----------



## Jbrowland (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Richard_FM (5 mo ago)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MisterPsych (Dec 12, 2013)

red1108nyc said:


> TGIF and Big Block Friday Bam!


----------



## MisterPsych (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## supersilent (Feb 1, 2021)

My default watch:


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vulcain


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIENT M-FORCE 
SUBARU WRX STI LE (47mm)



































The Water is Getting a lil’ Colder..*


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

First time in a while for the speedy. Been mostly divers all summer


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a Baseball Glove Strap on a Makara??
..(It’s the Only way I could Wear it!)



































Finally Finishing Up a Complete Watch Rotation!! (70+?)*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Big old Glycine


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…and 2 times in a Week!
ORIENT Subaru WRX STI


























“Fire Marshal Bill”*


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Everything is better in bronze.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Incursore


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Citizen Eco-Zilla & Uniden DFR7 Radar Detector Combo..you just can’t go wrong

















…and I can’t get my car outa second gear!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…It’s really not that BIG


























“Jeers!”*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

42mm spirit


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certainly Certina


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Citizen Titanium today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## vimagreg (5 mo ago)

Today's my vintage Lanco's day









Enviado de meu SM-F926B usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUA on LAND in the GARDEN on SUNDAY

















“Excuse Me, ..What Did You Say?”*


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Ugly Watch Company today for blue watch Monday in mother of pearl


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Rainer Nienaber.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Late







morning snow shower here in Michigan. Too soon, too soon.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bronze monopusher chronograph….


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ancient Mido Ocean Star


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Stowa Shibuya Parco LE









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Where No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…I guess, once in a while,
but only for a couple hours…

















But, …where’s my Pants?*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## sully0812 (Apr 25, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 16985658


I really really like the spirit line.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sully0812 said:


> I really really like the spirit line.


Thx..had a steel last year but I prefer the Ti with no date.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Weekend to work week


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“NOT“ my Boat..*




































*“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the memories*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

EB Chronodiver in black/orange today


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Rolex Explorer 124270.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Stowa Flieger


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Running on fumes so still with my O&W


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Botta UNO 24


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I’m rocking a Maratac with it's Zulu Maratac Nylon strap!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sully0812 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Typical Hotel Room Pics



































PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I really like this caramel dial 

Feel free to join me on IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Islander Northport. Miyota 9015.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Electrolyte


























“I'm Martin Sheen,
I'm Steve McQueen,
I'm Jimmy Dean…”*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Wolbrook Skin-diver WT Mecaquartz, w/Seiko VH31 movement.


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50P


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


























Drakkar Noir*


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bronze racing watch with tilted dial….


----------



## garbidz (Jan 11, 2022)

This is a cool story: I bought this watch some 8 years ago from Closer on eBay.
Right away I noticed that it had been badly treated as the buttons did not function at as they should.
Closer sent me 80€ for my damages when I complained. That's what I figured the reparation would cost.
Only that nobody wants to repair Oris. "No parts" they say.
Then the crown fell off without any external violence.
I put it in a drawer and forgot it.
But now as I had some problems with another Oris and contacted their customer service, the lady told me to send it to their Hölstein Store in Switzerland. Which I did and forgot about it last june.
Today, the watch came back! They repaired it for free, no freight, nothing.
I need to set the moon next week when it is full moon.
What a service!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice story @garbidz 

I've just returned a recent purchase to Closer, earlier today.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garbidz (Jan 11, 2022)

Russ1965 said:


> Nice story @garbidz
> 
> I've just returned a recent purchase to Closer, earlier today.


Thanks.
I tried to contact Closer again, they did not want to do business with me.
Nice prices come with a price.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Delma World Timer on the wrist today


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

garbidz said:


> Thanks.
> I tried to contact Closer again, they did not want to do business with me.
> Nice prices come with a price.


Maybe I'll end up in the same situation as you after I receive a refund.

Never mind, there are plenty of great sellers out there that also want my money.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

My wrists are unphotogenic breadsticks so I won’t subject you to them


----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)

My partner's tiny watch; cause why not?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #LosAngeles #HD1200







*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Just arrived yesterday...









Rocking a C&B Black Calf strap


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Harvieu25 (5 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Funky Friday Flieger


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

walkabout with the Speedmaster


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























just a NOBODY today*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Rocking my new Oceanus today. Fabulous watch!

T4000


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

Tudor Black Bay Heritage 41 on new Forstner aftermarket bracelet. This bracelet completely transforms this into a new watch and the craftsmanship is right up there with Tudor itself.


----------



## Vladimir1970 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garbidz (Jan 11, 2022)

I've just returned a recent purchase to Closer, earlier today.
[/QUOTE]

Closer has been in the business for a long time and they must have sold millions of watches.
My favorite _horlogist_ warned against buying a 'complication' watch second hand.
Chances are that an impatient person has not read the instruction manual. 
There is a point about having the hands at 5:30 position when you set the days and the dates.
Well, my complication Oris looks great and keeps time now.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Moonswatch


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mymisselli68 (5 mo ago)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 17012416


Love that Omega and the band with it!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a White Whale today
































..a friend of mine*


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Sunday... casual strap change up.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)




----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Wearing my blacked out black bay homage I built myself.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

One final strap swap for the day. C&B Matte Supreme Griege NATO.









Yeah... I must honestly admit, I'm crazy impressed with this Oceanus Titanium T4000. Casio has produced such a stunningly awesome line of watches, in so many different ways, from incredible case polishing (Zaratsu), to flawless/superb accuracy, solar charging, perfect size, engaging aesthetics, radio control & bluetooth connectivity, and more. The precision technology and craftsmanship that resulted in this watch is mind boggling. This won't be my last Oceanus purchase.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

carlosmcse said:


> View attachment 17015679


Nice watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17015929
> View attachment 17015930


Russ... I bought that watch, had it for a few days, then returned it, for "whatever" reason.  I kinda wish I had kept it, though. Really nice!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DesertArt said:


> Russ... I had that watch, for a few days, but returned it. Now I kinda wish I had kept it, though. Nice!


Thanks for your kind words. 

Best $100 I've spent on a brand new watch, so I bought the black dial version as well.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Best $100 I've spent on a brand new watch, so I bought the black dial version as well.


Indeed... it's beautiful and a total bargain. Good on ya!

I might just have to buy it AGAIN!


----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)

DesertArt said:


> Nice watch.
> 
> Cadaver model? Not likely... but good God man, get some blood flowing in that arm!


I haven’t heard that bullying line since I was in primary school. They used to call me the white monkey. By secondary the kids just accepted me as I was. How old are you?


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

carlosmcse said:


> I haven’t heard that bullying line since I was in primary school. They used to call me the white monkey. By secondary the kids just accepted me as I was. How old are you?


There was never any intention to bully you, whatsoever. I'm sorry you took it that way, and that this has been an issue for you from primary school. I figured it was just a photo color balance issue, is all, to be honest. My mistake.  Anyway, now it's been removed. Sorry about that.

We welcome you here, from Thailand!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Lumtec M89


----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)

Kakofonyx said:


> Lumtec M89


oh wow. I totally forgot about these watches. How is it?


----------



## Redwolf793 (2 mo ago)

Trusty super sea wolf


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970 6139-6010 knocking out the honey-do list


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Putting some patina on my Yema. Including a reference shot pre all natural patina.


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Not quite vintage, but my 22 year old Conny today.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love this dial 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)

Redwolf793 said:


> View attachment 17016377
> 
> 
> Trusty super sea wolf


Don’t let anyone tel you is too big. Screw that. You do you. DO YOU!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGE285


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*on the Bund today
















Peace*


----------



## Redwolf793 (2 mo ago)

hammyusr said:


> Don’t let anyone tel you is too big. Screw that. You do you. DO YOU!


I don't think it's too big. Simply a matter of my phone being too close to my wrist


----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)

Except for a g-shock, My only watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4000


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Astronaut LE


----------



## wirebender (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Stingray 47 (Titanium)















*


----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Space Flieger Friday


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gotta make the Donuts..
























"You don't need double talk;
…..you need Bob Loblaw"*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Terra Cielo Mare
















Six Million Dollar Debt..*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Just arrived... simple, basic field watch.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

hammyusr said:


> oh wow. I totally forgot about these watches. How is it?


It’s nice. Well-sized too.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Brass Maranez Bangla


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Explorer today. Have a great day everyone!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Andoy (8 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*YES, a Graham in a Suit
















Enjoy the Sunday!*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

B&R on rotation this week









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bronze Combat Sub


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Glycine


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)

I’m wearing what is obviously the best watch on this forum.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Nostalgy time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)

One good watch is all you need.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

B&R-inspired Laughing Skull.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68 6105-8000


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Combat Fleiger/Field


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ehhh, ..this old thing?

























sure thing..*


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

”_MIDNIGHT LANDING”
Farr & Swit








_


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*G-SHOCK #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Not so good result of taking phone pics through a loupe … except for the top one, that was regular


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Squale..









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Blue one


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Ham









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

1991 Casio STR-2000 on blue NATO strap today. 

This watch has been with me for a long time! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)

Sometimes you have to say. It’s too big and so what?


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Been surfing .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIS TT1 ProDiver 1000m Small Seconds (47mm)
























Well,..for a Sunday*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GP Laureato 42 again this morning. The more I wear it, the more I appreciate it. Way underrated imho


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

I'm wearing a 9kt gold Garrard that I picked up in an antiques shop about 4 years ago for the grand sum of £10 😁. And the bonus is, it runs within 2 seconds a day!


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

PRS3-LE


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

_BATAVI Kosmopoliet GMT 
“Los Angeles”_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Precista


----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)

Bought it March 17 last year, slapped it on my wrist and haven't taken it off since.


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

AT


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot PRC200 T114.417.11.057.00 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

It's the Hamilton again today.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Baby A









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billbofet (2 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

AS Watches B1S FA/B or, as I prefer to call it, Speziato (Spicy).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all! *


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT #Isofrane #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 17047380


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Cw 38mm gmt.









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a MARANEZ on a Tread in a Toolbox

















a BLOOPER
















..reminds me of that “time” in my childhood
…, Enjoy The Day Everyone!*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E yesterday.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hekto (2 mo ago)

Omega Seamster Diver 300M


----------



## MD11 (May 5, 2012)

Today .. my newest one


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

OP Wannabe


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Franck Dubarry Crazy Wheel with Māori tattoo in bronze. Steampunk meets heritage.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Casio _blackface_ custom, by me🙃
"Outsider art"


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Alwayslate707 (Dec 22, 2017)

I wore the Casio tide graph the gray one in the center.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Orient M-Force STI LE (47mm) *
_*
























ORIENT Sponsored Race Car:







*_
*Cheers!*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

LP49 said:


> View attachment 17063447


Beautiful!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*WUS F71 2014 #BERNHARDT 







*


----------



## WatchMe86 (Dec 14, 2020)

This little charmer.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*







*
_*
















Enjoying the last day of the Month!*_


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MWW


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Here is one for the non watch snobs. A Chinese made 50s/60s Blancpain 50 Fathoms clone with a ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, and Seiko NH35 which keeps time to 5 seconds a day... well, this one does! 

It is also definitely waterproof, as I have swum in it on a tropic strap many times, but I admit I cannot attest to the claimed 200 metres. Not that I'm bothered. Like I'm going deep sea diving. It would probably be ok even if I did. 

I have 4 Steeldives, they are all watertight, have lasted, and keep good time. Much better than Seikos. 

I have some very nice watches, Rolexes, Omegas, Tudors, Longines, Seikos, Orient, Hamilton, Christopher Ward... and at 149 British pounds this is one of those very nice watches! This one today is the most expensive Steeldive I own. 

Sure, it is not a top quality watch. Resale value? No..... It will last years! For 149 pounds! 

But... This watch is 2 years old. Look at it. It looks like it looks, like new. It still keeps the water out, it still keeps time, it still looks good. And it gets some wear on my wrist. It's my beater watch. I'll buy more and I own 4 already 🤣.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7763c


----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
_*































*_
*..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More MWW


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More MWW—probably time to change up but this thing is a champ!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this Broadarrow on a disintegrating Hirsch Sky Surfer strap which I cannot find a replacement for. Discontinued perhaps? Anyone have a line on one?


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

It is a JLC day today


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_BOREALIS #SeaDragon #LosAngeles







_


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Flying Tiger”*
_*







































*_
*“Bitzer” (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My OMS Blackface Mark II☺😀☺


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

103


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼 #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Sunday


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

_*Why are there at least a half dozen continuing "What are you wearing" threads here at Watchuseek?*_


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today. I need to fix the date setting! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Submariner today 
Love having a sub in the rotation again.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

O&W


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## justinleeus (1 mo ago)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 17054855


Marvelous simply marvelous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinleeus (1 mo ago)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Very nice watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## justinleeus (1 mo ago)

sal4 said:


> Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out this watch is glorious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

*







*


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Mun Watch* for today


----------



## Harvieu25 (5 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50P


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got home from Korea, yesterday…brought this home with me.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still with the O&W early on here


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Afternoon switch to this Boston Tea Party on a brand new strap.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Kakofonyx said:


> Franck Dubarry Crazy Wheel with Māori tattoo in bronze. Steampunk meets heritage.


That is a crazy awesome watch.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

red1108nyc said:


> TGIF and Big Block Friday Bam!


Fits perfectly 🤜


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17087293


I’ll always be a sucker for the rectangular tiny pieces of art. 👍


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

asfalloth said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool, haven’t seen that before👍


----------



## justinleeus (1 mo ago)

SonerBySweden said:


> Fits perfectly


Very good looking watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinleeus (1 mo ago)

alexhuang1 said:


> That is a crazy awesome watch.


Very neat watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Squale









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinleeus (1 mo ago)

sal4 said:


> Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice blue watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinleeus (1 mo ago)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 17071392


Very nice watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Jpuentes67 (11 mo ago)

Maio


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Grey weekend. Grey watch.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Cw









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


gee that's a nice white oem strap! rubber right?


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Jonathan T said:


> gee that's a nice white oem strap! rubber right?


Rubber 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L Promaster today. Need to update the date! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Mido


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST1-20001 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Xeric Halograph II bronze.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17054847


Nice. I like it.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼 #HD1200 #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Dirty John (Mar 3, 2020)

LP49 said:


> View attachment 17089562


Nice! What model is that?


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Walnut









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Andersmann ANN0931 bronze.


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17054847


I like it. I have the blk version

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Squale









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-7010


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Cw gmt









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Save the Ocean Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Weekend wear


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

These pair of divers have been my daily travel companions.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Squale for sure









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Merry Christmas Sticky. Best wishes Sticky.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mühle Glashütte


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## GMP (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

A simple time keeper, for complex times...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## BigLou19 (20 d ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼







*


----------



## BigLou19 (20 d ago)




----------



## BigLou19 (20 d ago)

View attachment 17112801


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Merry Christmas all….


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Post holiday Hammy


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

On today's trip to mountains.


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been wearing this since last night.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Hammy


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

Two rather contrasting watches today. One while out and about shopping, and one for the night out.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Think I’ll close out 2022 with this


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST3-50001 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

early morning w/ the 7763


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Baltic 😍

feel free to subs to my IG : https://www.instagram.com/aquaterralover


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver again today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*NEW Bambino 38mm / Hirsch Siena #LosAngeles 








*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Hvydriver (1 mo ago)

Air-Sea-Land
View attachment 17125063
View attachment 17125063


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rolling


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

My first San Martin and I have to say I’m impressed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

_Waldan Diver_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Haven’t been in the office in almost three weeks so wearing my GP Laureato today. Traffic was light. 70F this afternoon. Not a bad start 


First work day of 2023, go get them


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot PRC200 (T114.417.11.057.00)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BOREALIS SeaDragon #CudaStrap #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Atom3S (2 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 920special (8 d ago)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Mimo's Jewelry clearance sale!! I couldn't resist the temptation. Ordered Tuesday. Arrived today.


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 20, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_V (7 d ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)

Panorama Date


----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Saturday breakfast date


----------



## Richard_FM (5 mo ago)

I eventually got round to taking a picture of this watch with the leather strap I put on it months ago as the original rubber one looked a bit cheap.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 17141988
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the white dial seamasters!


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vario


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT STAR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LuxeTimeWatches (29 d ago)

Panerai 213!


----------



## SydR (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchesAddicted (Apr 28, 2016)

Timex and my beloved cat


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

…NoSeasBoludo,Ché…


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The sun actually is out today….


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

new week - reload, recalibrate and reengage


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

O&W


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Planet Ocean as I get a car wash.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jvstjohntexas (Nov 22, 2021)

TCU alumni and I don't have a purple watch so dark blue will have to do. My San Martin Damascus DLC coated puck. I don't wear it often but needed something to go with my old ladanian Tomlinson jersey. Go Frogs!


----------



## Deanandthat (8 mo ago)

1972 DJ


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

🚨NWA🚨 i really like this diver 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nick_V (7 d ago)




----------



## Von Schlaf (Feb 20, 2017)

I though about a 5 pound rock, but seemed a little heavy. Went with a 5 oz. rock instead.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jrb715 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Corum


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## q child (4 mo ago)

I like this orange G-shock. I bought it a few months ago, and have only worn it a few times. 
I bought it for fishing because it has the tide indicator function. It was pretty tedious to set, and following the instructions yielded results that were totally wrong. Maybe I misunderstood the instructions? Anyway, through trial and error I have gotten it set pretty close to my local tides.
Also, this strap is nicer than the other G-Shock that I own. It's kinda soft and rubbery, while the other is hard and plasticky. I checked the G-Shock website which states that both my models have resin bands, but they feel a lot different from one another.


----------



## Jvstjohntexas (Nov 22, 2021)

I wear this tactical frog as a beater to work around the house. I put on a thick ugly silicone strap that's the wrong color but I like the combination for some reason and I find myself wearing it about once a week.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------

